# [RCFG] RCFG Ongoing Development!



## Raven Crowking (Oct 8, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 8, 2008)

Removed


----------



## The_Warlock (Oct 8, 2008)

As I'm doing something akin to this for my own personal use, I'll definitely keep an eye on what you are doing.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 10, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 12, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 12, 2008)

*.....And Here's the Human*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 12, 2008)

*Monsters, Monsters, Monsters!*

Removed


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2008)

So, how does Morale work?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 14, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 22, 2008)

Raven Crowking said:


> *  Classes.  Included are the Barbarian, Bard, and Cleric.
> 
> Feedback would be greatly appreciated.




Hmm.....either you are borrowing some of my ideas, we use the same books for inspiration or great minds really do think alike! The barbarian looks a bit like like the Tale Barbarian Advanced Class.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 22, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Aus_Snow (Oct 22, 2008)

I just had a quick look through. It seems as though your design direction and my own (currently) are pretty much at weird angles or so. Hence, my perspective on this probably isn't going to me much use to you!

But ah well, why not eh?

There were a few rather minor editing issues, but well, I can't remember them right now, and besides, this is not a finished product. Big deal!

For the most part, I like the races - they're nicely flavoured, yet don't appear to _overly_ restrict a potential player. However, I would suggest -2 Int (or even Wis, if it had to be) for Orcs, rather than -2 Cha, given how Cha translates to Willpower, among other things, in your rules. They just didn't strike me as more weak-willed than the norm, or less intimidating, f'rex. And Dwarves being able to choose Wizard kinda grated, in the context you've created/recreated of race->class restrictions (as in, total bans, not level limits.) But then, I suppose my 'classic Dwarf' is just different to yours, and that's obviously quite OK.

I found the spellcasting progression odd, though no doubt you have your reasons, and yes, I'd love to hear them!  A whole new power level of spells every class level, then after 7 or however many of these, that's it, with just some additional spells per day, and really rather few class abilities at that stage as well. The Cleric's progression was particularly glaring, I thought: 15th level (the absolute maximum; 'Epic') yields no more spells [known] than 8th-9th, depending on stats. That's a long time, a _hell_ of a lot of XP, and two significant 'ranks' (Name and Epic, IIRC) without gaining any new powers of the primary priestly variety (i.e., Divine Magics.)

Hm. I should give it a more thorough reading. Still, you did ask. . .


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 22, 2008)

Removed


----------



## The_Warlock (Oct 22, 2008)

Raven Crowking said:


> ... and The_Warlock looked at this stuff?




I am REMISS! I've been plowing through a simplified magic item creation system in my own game designing the past week and haven't had a chance to look at the new link.

I'll hopefully give it a gander this coming weekend...


----------



## Aus_Snow (Oct 23, 2008)

Raven Crowking said:


> 1.  In RCFG, so long as you don't have a Cha penalty, you can use Str for Intimidate.



Ah. Gotcha. Either I missed that memo, or yeah, it wasn't there anyhow. That - _now_ - makes perfect sense. And the rest, well, it's purely preference, and that's cool.

And yes, alternatives to the most obvious [typical] basis for half-orcs' existence can't be too bad a thing.




> As far as dwarves go, I too grew up with the no-wizard dwarves of yore, but the Norse and Germanic sources seem to differ.  Heck, so do a lot of classic fantasy authors and fairy tales.  Even Tolkein has Thorin cast spells in _The Hobbit_.



Oh sure, and that's fair enough. It's a 'gut feeling' thing, little more. And again, preference.




> I don't want casters to overshadow martial types, but I do want them to be able to cast.



Honestly, it looks to me - inasmuch as I'm assuming certain other things about the system that I can't possibly know yet  (like the spells themselves, say) - like casters will overshadow them, big time. If they're gaining spell levels twice as rapidly as in, say, D&D 3e and several earlier editions at least, and martial types don't appear to have anything much (or at all) over their 'ancestors'. . . hm. What am I not seeing here? Your game mechanics have tended to make too much sense for this to be quite that simple, I know. So. . .?


Re: rethinking your designs, like I said, I just have my preferences, in most of these cases. If there was anything that leapt out as potentially 'broken', as far as I can see at the moment, it would be the spellcasting progression, especially when looked at alongside the martial class(es?).


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 23, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 26, 2008)

Removed


----------



## The_Warlock (Oct 31, 2008)

I've now had a chance to give a cursory read through, though not an in-depth dissection.

I can say straight off that it's not quite my style, though I find it a very interesting interpretation of the older concepts into the more modern mechanical system.

The focus on temporal/secular power provides for a much different series of end goals for characters, and certainly is much more supportive of both sandbox style play and ongoing world play (ie, characters are retired to become part of an onging world with consistent players who can look back and see the impacts they've had on a homebrew world).

I very much like the sidebars which say why things were done, and the reasons, while reminding the gamemaster repeatedly that they can change what they want and giving minor insight into what the most commonly anticipated changes might cause.

The one thing I noticed in a few of the class abilities I did read through was a flip-floppiness of some applications of math - this part of the power is a divisor rounded down, and this part is a divisor rounded up.

While back in the day I COULD recite the titchy back and forths of 1E, and it was with a sort of pride, I've found over the years that despite players supposedly having all the math done ahead of time, it's minor things like that that cause the greatest arguments and head scratching as people try to remember that one rule which is different. 

It's no dealbreaker, but I've become a stooge for the consistent rule application police in my old age.

I'll give a more thorough read through later and see if anything else encourages commentary from the gamer side of the brain.

Good work overall, and a very interesting take on the fantasy genre.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 31, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 7, 2008)

Removed


----------



## sohel1 (Nov 9, 2008)

*When fighting with two*

When fighting with two weapons, the fighter gains a +1 bonus to AC, as though he were using a shield. In addition, he can use his off-hand weapon as though it were a shield in conjunction with the Extra Shield Defence, Riven Shield Defence, and Shield Other combat skill bonuses.

*Parry & Riposte:* When fighting with a single one-handed weapon, the fighter gains a +1 bonus to AC, as though he were using a shield. In addition, he can use his weapon as though it were a shield in conjunction with the Extra Shield Defence, Riven Shield Defence, and Shield Other combat skill bonuses.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 9, 2008)

Removed


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 10, 2008)

I like what you're doing here. I 'm taking my own project in a different direction, but you seem to have similar thoughts about taking old ideas and making them new again.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 10, 2008)

Removed


----------



## The_Warlock (Nov 10, 2008)

Raven Crowking said:


> My specific goals include:
> 
> (1)  It is not necessary to write rules on how to craft an item to introduce a new magic item in the campaign world, and
> 
> ...




Out of curiousity, what would your answers be to the questions of import:

What does it COST to make a magic item?

Time, Money, and Vital Essence (XP) are the three most common.


How powerful and complex are magic items?

The simpler the item, the easier the rules for the system, since the items are less likely to upset predefined balances in the abilities and numbers of the base system. The more complex and interwoven the possible powers of the items, the more likely you get either 1) a high chance of balance breaking items or 2) a creation system that imposes checks and balances - usually in the cost department - to limit creation of extreme items.


Here's what I did in mine:

(Edited to prevent thread derailment)

Maybe something like that will allow you to be more loose in your rule creation for your system.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 10, 2008)

Removed


----------



## The_Warlock (Nov 10, 2008)

Raven Crowking said:


> I am thinking that I'd like to go along the lines of OSRIC/LL, and have magic item costs be unique for each item, with some form of baseline, and some form of negotiation between the GM and the player.  However, I think that 3e is correct in having some level of "look, the PC gets to make the item" built in.
> 
> I just haven't figured out how to put that in rulespeak yet.
> 
> ...




Ok, the only drawback there is that the costs in many of the previous editions were wildly varied across products and designers. I haven't looked at OSRIC or LL directly to see if they clarified or balanced the costs in any way.

It would seem almost remiss, after having seen how closely and tightly you have modeled the classes toward a specific feel and power level, to not have as tight a system for introducing magic items into the mix. 

This is especially true since many of  the items across editions are strongly high fantasy, while many of your class abilities and your levelling schema gives a seemingly much lower upper limit. Thus magic items look like they could significantly impact the play experience you are trying to forge.

Maybe there should be a small ruleset for the creation of items "in system", and a subsection on bringing in other edition magic items with upper limits on gold piece value per other edition if the gamemaster and players wish to remain focused on the basic tone you are trying to provide.


Artifacts, Relics and other McGuffins excluded, of course - the GM gets to place them at his or her whimsy.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 10, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 10, 2008)

Removed


----------



## ExploderWizard (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting stuff. I checked out the preview but haven't read it in detail yet. I shall post again when I have had the chance to do so. 

My own project is going in a somewhat different direction. It will be cool to compare them when we get done.


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 11, 2008)

On the magic item front, my thoughts were in the direction of the old High Level Handbook. Basically, based on an item's level and complexity, you would need to find a number of components. At the DM's option, you might be able to purchase some minor components, but you usually quested for them, and the rarest components, used to make permanent items, could usually only be purchased once you had either made the component available yourself or previously commissioned a similar item. It was also the DM's purview for the recipe to change from time to time.

Scrolls and potions used to take time and money. I think that's a fine approach. The limitation on using them is that you have to hold them in hand and can usually only ready one at a time, while your stockpile had finite limits of space and weight.

XP costs I think are just not a good idea... anything that causes XP to go down is more trouble than it's worth. 

EDIT: Magic items generally need costs reflecting their utility and rarity. Obviously, heroes, powerful organizations, and rulers would do some trade in such items. I'm comfortable with fairly generic costs.

I'll comment from a general design perspective on an OGL game in a moment.


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 11, 2008)

My project:

Originally, I had the idea of pre-empting 4e with a SW Saga inspired game, but apparently I was not the first person to have that idea, or the one with the most free time. Also, I've become less enchanted with some aspects of that game over time, although it does to me represent a better implementation of some of what d20 Modern tried to do. I discarded the idea of doing 3.5 "but fixed" because a) I'm not sure how much interest there is out there for my personal house rules, b) Pathfinder is doing this in a much more ambitious way, albeit in a different direction, and c) I really like a lot of variant ideas that popped up in Unearthed Arcana and other d20-based games. So I wanted to go under the hood and really rebuild a game from a 3.5 type core, but not necessarily a retread.

My main goals:
Reduce complexity, especially concerning high level characters with TOO MANY options. 
Bring down the wahoo factor, aim more for the chivalric romance/swords-and-sorcery roots of D&D
Unify mechanics
Simplify character creation
Adhere to the older mythos, especially BECMI D&D and AD&D 1e and ealy D&D imitators like Palladium, T&T, etc.
Use mainly the 3.5 core, breaking only what I need to
Keep high level play viable without simply dialing PC abilities to nightmarish levels (a la Epic Handbook)
Keep numbers down
Do something with henchmen, followers, and strongholds
Reduce the prevalance of magic items to 1e levels, where a Death Knight had a 50% chance (gasp) of having a magical sword +1 or better. Not a nerf, but simply making permanent or multi-use items a little more rare, distinctive, and perhaps quirky to use.
Fix open-ended spells and abilities while keeping them flexible.

Some specific thoughts I've had:
I like the idea of unified defenses (Fortitude, Reflexes, Will) rather than "saves" and I like the SW Saga idea of AC perhaps being related to Reflexes.
I also like the idea of "roll and escape" saves so I have decided to keep saves in a different form. Ever read The Arcanum and all that? In that game, an "ability save" was what 3e calls an ability check. So saves are now all tied to abilities: Str save to break bonds, Con save to overcome nausea, etc. 
I'm limited rolled hit dice and Con bonus to 10 levels. 
I like the idea of class powers and feats.
Energy drain is now just damage that won't heal naturally but requires divine magic to easily be rid of.
Base a lot more effects on damage.... maybe petrify does petrification damage, and if it takes you out, you turn into a statue instead of just dead.

Two dilemmas I've had:
Do fighters need "class powers" or is it ok for their power to be feats?
Spells: Keep the 1st to 9th spell structure, or take a more Palladium/Vancian approach of spells being what they are, with some more powerful spells entailing greater difficulty, cost, or risks?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 11, 2008)

pawsplay said:


> Energy drain is now just damage that won't heal naturally but requires divine magic to easily be rid of.




Can you please elaborate on this? I'd like to do the same for my homebrew but don't know how to approach it. Feel free to fork this if necessary.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Nov 11, 2008)

pawsplay said:


> My project:
> 
> Unify mechanics




I would use caution before putting this in the design goals. In my own project there are things that a d20 just doesn't handle as well as another mechanic. I found myself trying to shoehorn concepts to fit the mechanic rather than building the right mechanic for the concept. 

For example a 1d anything has no bell curve whatsoever. When trying to decide on a skills roll mechanic I scrapped 1d20. A talented and trained expert rolling a 1 just blows. 

Having said that, If you can get a unified mechanic to handle your concepts well, then you have a real treasure. Good luck.


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 11, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Can you please elaborate on this? I'd like to do the same for my homebrew but don't know how to approach it. Feel free to fork this if necessary.




Are you familiar with the Book of Exalted Deeds/Vile Darkness? Not my favorite sourcebooks, but they did sneak in some good ideas. One of those was vile damage. It's damage that is not merely evil but vile, and so it cannot be healed except by using curative magic inside a hallowed area. I wasn't thinking of anything so specific, but I had the idea that maybe energy drain could be healed by restoration or something.


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 11, 2008)

ExploderWizard said:


> I would use caution before putting this in the design goals.




Oh, naturally. But as an example... we already use Spellcraft checks to overcome planes with impeded magic, so why not use it for caster checks? It handily solves the multiclassing/caster check problem, too.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 12, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 19, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 19, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Aus_Snow (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, how's this project going anyway? I see there are a few more things to look at already, so look at them I will. Any major ka-chings or stumbling blocks lately?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 24, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Nov 24, 2008)

Raven Crowking said:


> Right now, I am prepping the Skills & Combat preview.  I don't expect any stumbling blocks in this section -- a lot of this is just codifying house rules I used for 3e, plus updated saving throws, plus a simpler method for dealing with combat maneuvers.  So lots of cut & paste, editting, and rewriting are the course of the day.
> 
> I think it will be a pretty good document when done.
> 
> ...




Cool.  I think that the skills and combat stuff is what I'm looking forward to seeing the most.  I've seen you post some discussion about your skills and combat rules before, and they always sounded pretty interesting as an alternative to tactical combat with minis.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 25, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 28, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 9, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Dec 9, 2008)

That's a pretty cool little snippet.  Do you have some examples of what NPC tradesmen should earn in a given period.  Just for two professions that might be of interest to adventurers, how about a scribe (a good wizardly profession), an apothecary (good for a druid, ranger or wizard), and a blacksmith...?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 14, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 19, 2008)

Removed


----------



## ExploderWizard (Dec 19, 2008)

Raven Crowking said:


> There is now a teaser preview up on my website for the 2nd preview.
> Weapon skills are used somewhat differently from standard skills. When a character purchases a weapon skill, his skill ranks are directly added as modifiers to attack rolls, damage, or Armour Class, as described below.​I'd be interested in feedback.
> 
> 
> RC




I just checked out your preview teaser. There are some interesting ideas there. I am reminded of the GURPS All-out-attack options for accuracy or damage from some of the fighting styles.

The attack modes are a great way to introduce tactical choice without having to implement flashy powers for a plain fighting man and I like that aspect.

One thing about D&D combat that always bugged me was the lack of sufficient options for defensive fighting. Your system addresses that issue which is good thing.

Things to consider:

1) If a skill rank has a value of 1 which can be used for attack, AC, or damage, remember the relative value of a +1 (5%) to either hit or defense compared to its relevant damage value. A +1 to hit is significant at every level of play whereas a single point of damage loses value as levels and hit point pools increase. In a GURPS like system where damage threshold doesn't increase with fighting skill, such a trade off would be more valuable.

2) The table is a bit intimidating for a D&D like combat system. I can envision constant referencing to determine what modes are available and trying to remember what weapons have an ACP and hit/damage/AC calculation for switching weapons/modes for a combat with many foes. You may have better skills for juggling these numbers on the fly than others do.

Overall I like the idea but at a glance there seems to be too many dependent, shifting modifiers to track for a fast paced combat.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 19, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Aus_Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

I like how you've taken the Arcana Unearthed or Arcana Evolved take on witches and incorporated some of that (and expanded on it) for your Sorcerer class. That seems like a good fit.

Scrapping feats like Power Attack and co. (and putting them in the hands of, well, all) is a great idea, IMO.

The races are really quite elegant - even if Dwarven Wizards give me fits  - and by that I also mean to imply that the way the abilities and saves are set up is neat, and flexible. I can see how creating or modifying races should be a snap, and quite fun, with this system. That's a plus, as well.

[ Probable nitpick: it takes more XP to get from 13th to 14th than from 14th to 15th. ]

Uncanny Presence seems rather powerful. Mainly because it's an 'at will power'  I suppose. But then, compared to Wizards, they are second-rate casters, so. . .

I'd really have to go over the Sorcerer and Wizard a few more times to see if they're particularly 'balanced' (ah, how loathed can a word be, I wonder). But either way, their abilities and accompanying flavour are good, and will go some way, I imagine, toward supporting the kind of 'feel' it seems you're wanting to focus on with this game.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 19, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Nellisir (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey RC - I finally found time to glance at your previews, and I'm pretty intrigued.  It look alot like the direction I was going in, particularly with more emphasis on tiered play and ability saves.  I'm printing it out now so I can study it a bit closer.

Cheers!
Nell.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 19, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 23, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 23, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 23, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Nellisir (Dec 23, 2008)

Raven Crowking said:


> (The sound of crickets is deafening.)
> 
> 
> RC



Dude, I got 1 response in...5 days?...to my (admittedly vague) thread.  You're on page 3 of yours. No sympathy here.   If you want me to respond faster, come on down here and finish my daughter's doll cradle.  

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...troclone-d20hack-general-rpg-smashup-rpg.html


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 23, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 24, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Nellisir (Dec 27, 2008)

OK, I've skimmed through the preview and the thread here, and have some thoughts.

Classes look simpler.  Lack of feats is simpler.  Combat modes are more complex, but could lead to simplicity with preparation.  Races are about the same - frontloaded misc grab bags of little abilities and bonuses.  +/- % to xp (ie, human) first thing I ignore in rules.  Dislike piddling around with xp.  If humans "learn faster", give them more skill points, or skills, or a bonus talent of their choice, or the ability to start at 2nd level or something.

Combat, with surprise and initiative and weapon speed and actions and reactions, looks a lot more complex, at least in the back end/planning/prep stages (ie, you can go through and write alot of stuff down ahead of time, but it's still more complex.)

Not sure how spell power is going to balance without some kind of heavy rewrite to spells.  Clerics/druids/sorcerers top out at 7th, wizards at 9th?

Do NOT like HD caps on small races.  Implies hit points are solely a function of size, not ability to evade or absorb a blow as is traditional in D&D. Also will dampen "heroic" inclinations for players.  Are Tiny creatures limited to d4?  Do Fine creatures only get a hit point per HD?  Looks like a misplaced stab at "realism" taking precedence over fun/heroism.

Explanation on ability scores, ability bonuses, and penalties to scores affecting bonuses solidified my choice to switch to bonuses only for ability scores (no more 3-18).  3-18 pointless complexity if bonuses are fixed as per d20 standard.  Definition of sacred cow.

Would like to see overview/sketch definition of rules, spells, combat, etc, and all as you see them right now.  Preferably in pdf.

Levels 1-15 seems arbitrary from a mechanical standpoint.  not a problem, really, just looks like a perceptiual not mechanical fix.  Class abilities generally OK; have not read in detail.

Like ability saves; would like to see examples of which spells require which saves.  Charisma = Willpower/Wisdom=Perception  intellectually understandable; emotionally or intuitively problematic.  have not found good solution.

All for now!
Despite critical commentary, interest remains present and favorable.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 28, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Nellisir (Dec 29, 2008)

Raven Crowking said:


> Thank you for your in-depth commentary, Nellisir!
> The RCFG philosophy is:
> If you like the game, except for a few pieces, by all means houserule them!  If you don't like the game except for a few pieces, by all means use those pieces as houserules!
> RC




EDIT: NEVERMIND!  Silly me, I just noticed you have me an "Experience Point" for the post.  So, probably not snarky.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 29, 2008)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 6, 2009)

Removed


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice work, RC.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 6, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 7, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Nellisir (Jan 11, 2009)

Hrm.  I may be in love with your combat advantage thing.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 11, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 12, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Jan 13, 2009)

Your 'Getting the Drop' mechanic is awesome.  I fooled around with something similar in my own games for a while, but could never get it quite right.  This is pretty much dead on.  Consider it yoinked.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 13, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Nellisir (Jan 14, 2009)

Is there a reason "get the drop" isn't simply called "ambush"?  This is a stylistic nitpick, but I think you're excessively colloquial in some cases.  It's a little bit distracting.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 14, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 24, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 28, 2009)

Removed


----------



## glass (Jan 29, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> (The sound of crickets is deafening.)



If I was going to go back to roll-each-round, that is the way I would do it. Very interesting.

_EDIT: Reminiscent of Shadowrun, but probably better balanced. I'll comment some more when I've had a chance to read through the previews docs._


glass.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 29, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 29, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 30, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 30, 2009)

Removed


----------



## ExploderWizard (Jan 31, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Another thought, about minions.
> 
> In the thread about "One hit, one kill" being anti-climactic, I believe that this is because (1) you know that the minion will fall in one hit, and (2) you know that the minion will die just as fast versus Joe the Farmer.
> 
> ...




But wait!!!  That minion isn't a minion against joe the farmer. Its only when big bad PC swings at it that it goes down on a near miss. Joe would probably die of boredom before that "minion" dropped if he fought it.

 I don't really find that acceptable either.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jan 31, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> The Ruined Keep scenario will begin with the same characters, fully rested, on Tuesday.



Then I'll look forward to reading that one too.  Good stuff, mate. Sounds promising.

I _might_ have tried some of this out - being tempted. . . well, almost - but I'm a bit short of truly free time for now and the immediate future, habitual random forum posting notwithstanding (ahem). The fact that the system is not complete is a significant factor as well. I've found that testing out bits of systems without proper context is of arguably very little use, when it comes to determining their usefulness, appropriateness, balance and so on.

But, like I said, it's sounding promising at this stage. Glad you're still going ahead with it, getting it (or 'drafts' of it) playtested, and oh yeah, those statblocks are _tidy_! 


edit --- re:minions - in 3e(-ish) I've had 'minion' as a template, limiting them to _minimum_ HP (NOT 1 total), and reducing things like stats and resistances, etc, somewhat. And 'elite', well they're the mirror image, having maximum HP, increased stats and so forth. It's  worked well enough, and was all in place prior to 4e, like the vast majority of my house rules, including some that are reminiscent of, or even identical to, certain 4e rules.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 31, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 3, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 3, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 4, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Aus_Snow (Feb 5, 2009)

Heh, 'bout time there was a PC death.  And hey, that's a lot of skeletons, by my reckoning.  Nice that that can work at low level. Presumably at high level too, of course.

Anything else come to mind, regarding the way mechanics have been used, comparisons to 3e, AD&D, Basic D&D, and well, whatever else seems relevant?

Resolution of conflict doesn't appear to drag at all - great. Caution and boldness both seem to have their place in the 'implied setting' - also great.

Now that I mentioned it, high level play would be one of the areas I'm most keen on reading about, maybe trying out. Reason being, every edition of D&D to date has failed in this, in a variety of dull and/or spectacular ways.


----------



## glass (Feb 5, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> The "weapon skill" system allows a skilled fighter to increase the damage output of his weapons, so that he can _*probably*_ "one-hit, one-kill" mooks, but isn't absolutely certain that he can do so.  To my mind (and IME), this leads to a more vibrant experience, and to greater satisfaction when the fighter plows through a horde of goblins (or what-have-you).  Not only is a kill not assured, but it is the fighter's skill -- rather than merely the mook's weakness -- that does the killing.






ExploderWizard said:


> But wait!!!  That minion isn't a minion against joe the farmer. Its only when big bad PC swings at it that it goes down on a near miss. Joe would probably die of boredom before that "minion" dropped if he fought it.
> 
> I don't really find that acceptable either.



I don't have any problems with 4e minions as written (because I have always thought of hp as mostly luck points or plot immunity), but in another thread here, someone suggested a "fix" which might help you guys:

The idea was you need damage above a certain threshold to 1-hit-kill a minion. Damage below that threshold bloodies them (in 4e terms) instead. A second hit on a bloodied minion kills them. Not directly relevant to your game RC, but I thought I'd mention it.


glass.


----------



## glass (Feb 5, 2009)

Ah, I promised you some comments didn't I? And all I've done so far is talk about 4e minions. I've got to brave the snow to get to the bank now, but I'll try to say something useful when I get back.


glass.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 5, 2009)

Removed


----------



## glass (Feb 5, 2009)

*Something I've been meaning to mention...*



Raven Crowking said:


> Saves:  Fort , Perc , Prow , Reas , Refl , Will .
> Ability Scores:  S , I , W , D , C , Ch .​



I guessed when I saw that you intended to have one save per stat, which was then confirmed of course. If I ever do my own D&D-as-preferred, I plan to do the same thing (except I'll probably follow the 4e model and have defences rather than saves).

Anyway, is it my imagination, or are the saves listed in a different order from the stats the derive from. Is there any reason for that?

For that matter, is there any reason why they aren't just called 'Strength save' etc?


glass.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 5, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 6, 2009)

I know you're still working on spells & such, but how about posting just one for kicks?  Preferably something kind of iconic but still indicative of your changes.  Magic missile or phantom steed or something.

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 15, 2009)

*How About Something New?*

Removed


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 16, 2009)

Reported


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 16, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Jack7 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is a nice effort RC, with some really clever design principles.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 16, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 16, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Huh?



Reported for awesomeness, of course!  

I don't know what other possibility there could be.

I'm intrigued by the mathematical descriptor.  Is that a guide to the character, or a warning to the player?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 16, 2009)

Removed


----------



## glass (Feb 16, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> I have to credit 4e with a lot of the "push" here, both in getting me off my onager,



Why were you on a catapult in the first place? 



Raven Crowking said:


> Parsing the problems of editions 1-3, with some thoughts about how they should/could be "fixed" really increased my appreciation of Gary's original design.  There was definitely a real sense of how later innovations caused unexpected problems, and I hope that this game (which is, if successful, a fusion of old and new design criteria) will be able to use the better (IMHO) innovations while avoiding the problems caused by them in 3e.



That will be my approach, if I ever get around to doing "glass's Fantasy Game". Of course, which bits of old and which bits of new will be different.



Raven Crowking said:


> I'll know I've done it right when I can run _Keep on the Borderlands_ and _Keep on the Shadowfell_ with no more than 2 hours prep work on either module, and with relatively equal success. Is that too much to ask?



Sound reasonable to me! 


glass.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 16, 2009)

Removed


----------



## glass (Feb 17, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> An onager is also an ass.
> 
> I was on the catapult for making bad puns.  Vengeance is swift around these parts.



 I nearly asked why you were sitting on a donkey...I didn't make the connection to ass (perhaps because on my side of the pond it's arse).


glass.


----------



## glass (Feb 17, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> (2)  The text will be 90% or more OGC, meaning that you can use whatever you like when you devise GFG.    I look forward to stealing from GFG myself.



Hopefully, one day you'll be able to! But, don't hold you breath. I'm not really close to starting yet, let alone finishing. I have a few idea bouncing around in my head, but I have no idea how to go about making it all fit together.

For example, I'd like to do priority based character generation like in previous editions of Shadowrun, so a more powerful race requires sacrifices in other areas -but balancing that would be a real trick!


glass.


----------



## glass (Feb 24, 2009)

*Disguising a shameless bump by asking a question...*

Hi RC,

Can I ask you to speak a little more about your initiative system? One of the main stumbling blocks to my aforementioned gFG (apart from time!) is figuring out how I want initiative to work.

Am I right in thinking that smaller weapons will be the faster ones? Or do you do it the other way around (based on reach)?

While making action speed more important, did you consider going the whole hog with a fully tick based system? If so, why did you rule it out?


glass.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 24, 2009)

Removed


----------



## daveb22 (Feb 27, 2009)

love your project and can't wait for it to come out!!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 28, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello, I apologize if I am late to add some suggestions, or if I repeat something from earlier (I just skimmed the thread). Here are some ideas I had:

On level drain - In 1e you you Life Energy Levels (aka Levels) this is what undead stole from you essentially. This of course invokes fear and consternation like no other from players (due to negative progress even if they manage to defeat a foe, even the lowly wight). I think I saw on dragonsfoot an alternate method. When a creature inflicts a negative level, instead of losing XP, they gain a negative level (-1 to all rolls). If they are hit with negative levels = their character level (or name level as a option if higher), they immediately die and rise as the undead that killed them. Thus the ability is still fearsome. These levels may be permanent or treatable based on the gritty factor of a given campaign. 

on race and HD. When I was working on a 1-4th edition hybrid, I got the idea of a racial HD, based on size (somewhat based on the monstrous races in 2e skill & powers, that gained a certain amount of bonus HP at 1st). This would stack with class HD giving a bit more survivability at 1st level as desired. This base HD would also be for non-classed members of that race (dwarves would be hardier than their size would indicate). d6 would be average, d4 for halflings and gnomes, d8 for half orcs or half ogres (maybe if you play with half-orcs being larger, otherwise not)

On magic items - I liked the Spells and Magic version of this honestly. Need a laboratory and components, possibly libraries and mystical forges as well. Simple things like potions and scrolls (and some alchemical type magic items, universal solvent and the like, dusts etc) might be buyable or their components at least (use the spell components as a guide perhaps?), but more permanent items require much more substantial things to be quested for. These may be subcontracted in a way to other NPCs (aka quest giving), which may limit the item they are able to make (aka why every 15th level wizard just doesn't jump to +6 Defenders or whathaveyou.)

Hope it helps a bit.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 3, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 4, 2009)

Website updated.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 5, 2009)

Not a lot of time right now for playtest reports.  To tell you the truth, I've been sick with a head cold (maybe a sinus infection) for about a week now, and I feel pretty bleh.

On Tuesday, I discovered that four 9th level RCFG characters (+ followers) could take on 29 bugbears, but they have to use some spells and don't come out of it unscathed.  We also discovered a few more rules problems that will be ironed out in the actual game.  

For example, missile weapons will allow you to spend ranks in order to avoid hitting specific targets, so that as characters gain skill they don't still have such a high chance of hitting a friendly figure when firing into the middle of melee.  Likewise, while using a missile weapon from melee will still not automatically provoke an AoO, missing will.  Again, this means that skilled characters will be able to do things that their lower-level brethren will think twice about.


RC


----------



## Jorunkun (Mar 5, 2009)

RC, 

just stumbled upon this thread a few days ago and took a while to read through the material you have published so far. I'm quite impressed: a skillful compression of the existing D&D rules-material, some good novel ideas and exemplary clear writing throughout.

I am curious to read more playtest reports and dissection of, for example, the changes to combat mechanics to see how the changes affect play. Also, I am looking forward to read your treatment of spells.

Hope you stick this project out to the end, it's got potential.

Best regards,

J.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 6, 2009)

Jorunkun said:


> just stumbled upon this thread a few days ago and took a while to read through the material you have published so far. I'm quite impressed: a skillful compression of the existing D&D rules-material, some good novel ideas and exemplary clear writing throughout.




Thank you.  All that stuff is first draft, and some problems have already been pointed out to me, so the final version will be beter.



> I am curious to read more playtest reports and dissection of, for example, the changes to combat mechanics to see how the changes affect play. Also, I am looking forward to read your treatment of spells.




I've been sick, and still goiing to work, in a house with a sick partner and sick kids.  So, I'm a little behind on some things........



> Hope you stick this project out to the end, it's got potential.




Thank you.  That is certainly my intention.

For your information, the G1 playtest is using the module almost as-is; I've had to do very little work to rewrite stats.  For magic items, I am referencing the 1e DMG.  It seems to work fine.

(One of my design goals is to make the Encyclopedia Magica useful again, as it is a great reference work!)

Combat goes a lot quicker than in WotC-D&D, with the tactical choices often taking place in terms of how to use weapon (or non-weapon) skills.  Spellcasters seem to work okay, but high-level fighters still rock in this game.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 9, 2009)

*Flavour Text for the Gibbering Ghost (Allip re-write)*

A gibbering ghost is sometimes created when an intelligent being dies in terror and madness.  Usually, the circumstances that can create a gibbering ghost only affect a single creature.  For instance, a gibbering ghost may be created by a creature that survives a fall into a pit or well, but thereafter starves, unable to escape, or from some unfortunate soul unlucky enough to have been mistaken for dead and buried alive.  Sometimes a natural disaster, a collapsing building or bridge, or similar set of circumstances creates several gibbering ghosts at once.  These ghosts have also arisen from those who die in prisons or sanatoriums.  

Gibbering ghosts are often heard as a faint – but persistent – babbling, while remaining incorporeal and invisible.  When a gibbering ghost is visible, it might appear as it did in life, except for the evident madness in its gaze, or it might appear like a roiling cloud of shadows.  

A gibbering ghost that manages to possess another creature often has a specific goal in mind.  This goal might even have been a rational one, given the circumstances of the ghost’s life or death, but the means by which the ghost attempts to achieve its goals are insane.  Thus a gibbering ghost might wish to escape the cell it died in, but will ignore the open cell door – instead trying to complete the tunnel it was digging in the wall when it died.  Any attempt to coerce the possessed creature into another course of action is resisted with manic intensity...and equally manic violence.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 9, 2009)

*Flavour text for the carnivorous ape*

Carnivorous apes are similar to gorillas, but larger, with huge hands, broad chests, and reddish fur.  They eat lizards, birds, and small mammals, as well as larger mammals (including humanoids) when they are available.  They nest in trees, or in shallow caves in the tropics.  They hunt both by dropping on prey from above, and by driving prey toward waiting ambushers.  Carnivorous apes are intelligent enough to hunt cooperatively.

In some places, wholly subterranean carnivorous apes exist, whose eyes are bright red and whose fur is white (or yellowish-white).  These carnivorous apes have darkvision to a distance of 60 feet, but are stunned for 1d6 rounds when exposed to a bright light (such as daylight, but not a torch or lantern).  These subterranean apes may exist even in temperate lands.

Rumours persist of carnivorous apes dwelling in remote temperate rainforests, as well as in the upper reaches of some mountains, where the snowcap never melts.  These apes are said to have dark brown, black, grey, or white fur (in the mountains).  Mountain apes may have some natural resistance to cold (such as cold resistance 5 or 10), at the GM’s discretion.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 9, 2009)

*flavour text for the al-mi'raj*

An al-mi’raj appears to be a large rabbit, often with yellowish or black fur, except for a one-foot-long pearly horn rising from its forehead.  Al-mi’raj have a natural ability to sense open spaces within 15 feet of them, as well as a limited ability to teleport.  They live in warrens, often built around abandoned burrows, sealed tombs, and other spaces without any obvious entrance or egress.  They are not aggressive, unless their warrens are breached.  Even then, al-mi’raj tend to flee rather than fight.  To many treasure-seekers, al-mi’raj are less of a challenge than an indication that a hidden tomb might exist nearby.  Any treasure indicated is incidental, being part of the al-mi’raj lair rather than something intentionally collected by the creatures.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 9, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> An al-mi’raj appears to be a large rabbit, often with yellowish or black fur, except for a one-foot-long pearly horn rising from its forehead.  Al-mi’raj have a natural ability to sense open spaces within 15 feet of them, as well as a limited ability to teleport.  They live in warrens, often built around abandoned burrows, sealed tombs, and other spaces without any obvious entrance or egress.  They are not aggressive, unless their warrens are breached.  Even then, al-mi’raj tend to flee rather than fight.  To many treasure-seekers, al-mi’raj are less of a challenge than an indication that a hidden tomb might exist nearby.  Any treasure indicated is incidental, being part of the al-mi’raj lair rather than something intentionally collected by the creatures.




Of possible novelty interest...Darkwater Press / Mi'raj


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 9, 2009)

Nellisir said:


> Of possible novelty interest...Darkwater Press / Mi'raj




Neat!

You know, one of the good things about a streamlined game is ease of monster creation.  I've actually started working on flavour text because, IME, creating monster stats for RCFG is just so darn easy.  Of course, I have a few tools at my disposal, such as a Saving Throw scale table, and an AC scale conversion table, that aren't available to the general public yet (but will be).  One of the advantages of using an "average man" standard is that you can easily slot creature abilities on the basis of how good an "average man" is.  

As far as your cool template goes, RCFG will fully support templates, so as to get the most bang from your (free) buck.  My intention is that d20 material, as well as older D&D and AD&D material, can be quickly converted, so that GMs and players can quickly and easily add any element from anything even remotely related to D&D.

4e, of course, is a special case, because of the GSL.  Nonetheless, I hold that 4e is actually quite close to 3e in many ways (apart from PCs) that most modules should be easily converted by plugging in the RCFG equivilent.  IMHO, those modules will also be a heck of a lot more fun after conversion, but that could just be my ego talking.    

I imagine that creating a class in RCFG based on the flavour of a 4e character class should be pretty simple as well.  Indeed, IMHO many character concepts are already easier to stat up in RCFG than in 4e, due to what I view as the limiting nature of the class structure.

YMMV.


RC


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 13, 2009)

BTW, RCFG Preview #3 is prominently titled Preview #4 on the first (title) page.  File is numbered #3.  

I've got spring break coming up and have started looking through the previews.  Hope to have some comments soon.  Biggest one, though, is the hd cap on elves, gnomes, and halfings.  As far as I can tell, the effect, for elves, is to make than a d6 fighter instead of a d10.  That's a major penalty.  Why is it necessary?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 13, 2009)

Nellisir said:


> BTW, RCFG Preview #3 is prominently titled Preview #4 on the first (title) page.  File is numbered #3.




D'oh!

This is an artifact of the system I am using for naming the Word files (to keep my work in the order it will appear in the final product).  Because it was a file named "04 Magic and Spellcasting" I just made it Preview 4.  I'll fix that when I get a chance.



> I've got spring break coming up and have started looking through the previews.  Hope to have some comments soon.  Biggest one, though, is the hd cap on elves, gnomes, and halfings.  As far as I can tell, the effect, for elves, is to make than a d6 fighter instead of a d10.  That's a major penalty.  Why is it necessary?




Nothing is set in stone at this point, but part of the goal is to have a humanocentric world that makes sense as a humanocentric world.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 13, 2009)

*More Monster Fluff Text*

Opinions, please?

Also, thank you to those of you who've given XP for this thread.

RC


*Wyvern*

A wyvern is a type of lesser dragon without forelegs.  They have hind legs and wings where forelegs attach to quadrupeds (thus being rather like the wings of birds).  As with all lesser dragons, there is much speculation among sages as to their relationship with true dragons.  All wyverns have greenish or brown scales.  _Crimson wyverns _have a reddish tint to their wings and the scales along their heads and necks.  They are able to breathe fire.  _Grey wyverns _have duller scales, often muted to olive drab tones, and are equipped with a venomous sting on their tails.  They are typically larger, but less aggressive, than crimson wyverns.

A crimson wyvern’s breath weapon takes the form of a 30-foot cone, and does a number of d6 in fire damage equal to the wyvern’s Hit Dice (Reflex save DC 10 + wyvern’s HD for half).  A crimson wyvern has a 1 in 6 chance of being able to breathe fire on any of its actions.

The venom in a grey wyvern’s sting does 2d6 points of damage on the first round and 1d6 points of damage per round thereafter, for a total number of rounds equal to the wyvern’s Hit Dice.  Each round, a free Fortitude save (DC 10 + wyvern’s Hit Dice) may negate that round’s damage.

Wyverns are not particularly intelligent creatures.  Their attacks are often motivated by hunger, or in defence of the area immediately around their lair.  Wyverns are more likely to attack larger creatures, such as horses, than they are to attack humanoids.  Thus, a wyvern attack might mean the loss of a pack mule or two rather than the animals’ handlers, if the attack is uncontested.  Unfortunately, not contesting such an attack might mean the wyvern returns night after night, picking off a horse here and a mule there so long as the travellers remain in its territory.

As with all dragons, wyverns are attracted to shiny things.  They don’t go out of their way to collect them, but will line their lairs with incidental treasures.  Wyverns prefer to lair in shallow caves overlooking their territory.  When lairing in ruins, they prefer high places (such as towers or the upper stories of tall buildings).  They are seldom found deep within ruins, or deep underground, as they become nervous when denied easy access to the sky.

*Xorn*

A xorn is a roughly barrel-shaped creature from the Elemental Plane of Earth.  It has three arms ending with rock-hard claws, and three short legs.  Three eyes surround the gaping maw at the top of its body.  Its skin is made of greyish-brown rock-hard material that is quite difficult to damage.  They are extremely heavy – even a small xorn weighs over 800 pounds – due to their rocky makeup.

Xorns have the ability to teleport from the Elemental Plane of Earth to the material plane and back once every three centuries, and are able to transport up to three willing creatures no larger than themselves when doing so.  They can swim through earth and stone at will, as though it were water, leaving no opening behind them.  Likewise, they can treat earth and stone as solids whenever it suits them.  This is a natural part of any move action they take, and makes it extremely easy for a xorn to escape almost any conflict that is going poorly, although they cannot transport other creatures through stone or earth in this manner.  In addition to having darkvision to a range of 60 feet, xorn can see through solid earth or stone to a range of 30 feet.

Xorn eat precious metals and gems, which they can scent at a range of 120 feet, even through solid earth and stone.  They usually only come into conflict with beings from the material plane over these “tasty treats”.  Often, xorn attacks can be headed off by offering some portion of treasure (typically 50 gp x the xorn’s Hit Dice), and in some cases xorn have carried adventurers to the Elemental Plane of Earth in exchange for precious metals and gems worth 100 gp x the xorn’s Hit Dice, per person carried. 

*Yellow Mould*

This orangish-yellow growth can occur nearly anywhere away from direct sunlight, thriving especially in dim, damp environments.  It is not dangerous unless disturbed; in this case the mould releases a cloud of spores 10 feet in diameter.  Any creature caught in the cloud can hold its breath with a DC 10 Reflexes save, or resist the spores with a DC 15 Endurance save.  If the initial save is failed (either Ref or End), the spores cause 1d6 points of damage each round until a successful Endurance save (DC 20) ends the effect.  Yellow mould can be destroyed by 2d6 rounds of exposure to sunlight (which immediately makes it dormant when exposure begins), or by fire.  It is undamaged by other attacks.

In some cases, large colonies of yellow mould may gain a form of collective intelligence.  In this case, the mould may have levels in the Sorcerer class (level 1d6–1).  Yellow mould never gains a familiar, but is always able to cast any spell it knows without the use of components.  The first spell source of any yellow mould colony is always Psionic.  If a yellow mould colony has a second spell source, it may select from (1) Dreams, (2) Eldritch Horror, (3) Greenblooded, (4-5) Necromantic, or (6) Shadow.  The numbers in parenthesis are for use with 1d6 to randomly select a second spell source.

*Yeti*

Yeti are large, ape-like monstrous humanoids dwelling in cold, high regions of the world.  Their fur is a dirty white, and their eyes blaze with reddish or yellowish light.  Yeti are believed to be shy and secretive, avoiding encounters with intelligent creatures more often than attacking.  As a result, yeti tracks are seen more often than the creatures themselves.  However, reports claim that yeti sometimes trail folk travelling the high passes, learning what they can about them.  Sometimes, this results in an attack, and when a yeti chooses to attack, its attack can be devastating.

A yeti attacks with claws and fangs.  Its weird, ululating cry can freeze opponents in terror, as can its malevolent gaze.  A yeti can use its cry as an action, or its gaze as a reaction.  Those who hear the cry or meet the gaze must make a save (Will or Reas, DC 18) or be stunned for 1d6 rounds.  In addition, the yeti’s body radiates intense cold, so that any creature engaged in close melee combat with a yeti takes 1d6 points of cold damage each round.

Yeti sometimes lead bands of carnivorous apes.  They may keep shiny objects, but the remainder of their treasure is usually found in some hidden area where they store the remains of their victims.  There are rumours that yeti with dark fur roam some isolated temperate forests, occasionally terrorizing the inhabitants of remote settlements, hunting cabins, and logging camps.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 13, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Nothing is set in stone at this point, but part of the goal is to have a humanocentric world that makes sense as a humanocentric world.




It's the stick, in other words.  You can slant players one way or another with a carrot or a stick, and that's the stick.

It's an out-of-balance solution.  The HD penalty only affects classes with d8 or d10 and higher HD (depending on size) and has no effect on low HD classes, so you'll skew those races that way.  I didn't see a HD cap for dwarves, so dwarves are OK to play?  I can understand not having one for half-elves and half-orcs.  Linking it to size makes it additionally discriminatory - you don't like elves, but you really don't like gnomes and halfings!  It also suggests large races should get a HD bonus.  And it doesn't do anything to support that idea that hit points reflect, in part, your ability to evade, lessen, or mitigate a hit and the effects thereof - an ability that should be independant of size.

I think level limits are probably a better way to go.  If you're really hooked on hit dice, then say elves drop down a die size (from d10 to d8, or d8 to d6) and small characters drop two sizes; both to a minimum of d4.  That keeps it more abstract.

I'll post more later.  I know you're looking forward to it.  
Nell.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 13, 2009)

The basic idea for the HD cap comes from Basic Fantasy.  

Actually, I like elves, and gnomes, and halflings.    But, as with all game designers, I have design goals in mind when creating a game.  Thus far, in the playtests, I've not seen short characters crippled by the HD restriction.

Of course, RCFG is being designed as a modular system, so that individual GMs and groups can alter the rules in various ways to reflect the game they wish to play.

*And, yes, I am looking forward to it!!!!*


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 13, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> The basic idea for the HD cap comes from Basic Fantasy.



To recap BFRPG, elves & halflings are limited to a d6 HD; but fighters only have a d8 HD; clerics & rogues have a d6; wizards have a d4.  Elves do not have a Con penalty; they have a Con. cap instead.  Also, elven fighter/magic-users have a d6 HD for all levels, which evens out the issue for them (that's design by carrot).

RCFRPG limits elves to d8 AND assigns them a Con penalty (dropping their average hit points an additional point per die, or equal to a d6); gnomes and halflings to an actual d6.  Paladins, Fighters, and Barbarians have d10 or higher hit dice; sorcerers & wizards have d6 or lower hit dice. Only sorcerers and wizards don't penalize short characters.  All other classes have d8 - elves don't have a HD penalty, but they'll lag in hit points in all classes because of the Con penalty.  



> Of course, RCFG is being designed as a modular system, so that individual GMs and groups can alter the rules in various ways to reflect the game they wish to play.



Yes, but if I can change your mind now, I avoid a houserule in the future.  Efficiency.



> *And, yes, I am looking forward to it!!!!*



I find your lack of enthusiasm troublesome.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 16, 2009)

Nellisir said:


> To recap BFRPG, elves & halflings are limited to a d6 HD; but fighters only have a d8 HD; clerics & rogues have a d6; wizards have a d4.  Elves do not have a Con penalty; they have a Con. cap instead.  Also, elven fighter/magic-users have a d6 HD for all levels, which evens out the issue for them (that's design by carrot).
> 
> RCFRPG limits elves to d8 AND assigns them a Con penalty (dropping their average hit points an additional point per die, or equal to a d6); gnomes and halflings to an actual d6.  Paladins, Fighters, and Barbarians have d10 or higher hit dice; sorcerers & wizards have d6 or lower hit dice. Only sorcerers and wizards don't penalize short characters.  All other classes have d8 - elves don't have a HD penalty, but they'll lag in hit points in all classes because of the Con penalty.
> 
> Yes, but if I can change your mind now, I avoid a houserule in the future.  Efficiency.




Point.

I'll take it under consideration.



> I find your lack of enthusiasm troublesome.




What can I say?


----------



## glass (Mar 16, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Nothing is set in stone at this point, but part of the goal is to have a humanocentric world that makes sense as a humanocentric world.



Can that not be explained in thinks which are not (usually) the province of game mechanics: fecundity, bureaucratic/logistical aptitude, etc?


glass.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 16, 2009)

glass said:


> Can that not be explained in thinks which are not (usually) the province of game mechanics: fecundity, bureaucratic/logistical aptitude, etc?





Isn't the attempt to do that one of the most commonly derided things about 1e and 2e?

I think that there should be solid in-game mechanical reasons if one wants the set-up to survive PC creation.  


RC


----------



## glass (Mar 16, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Isn't the attempt to do that one of the most commonly derided things about 1e and 2e?



Not AFIAK. And if it was, it shouldn't have been!



Raven Crowking said:


> I think that there should be solid in-game mechanical reasons if one wants the set-up to survive PC creation.



I thought a tenet of sandbox-style play is that the set-up doesn't survive character creation (or at least, doesn't survive it by long).  

Seriously, just look at the dominance of the west in general and the USA in particular in the real world. Did they get there because they had larger hit dice than the rest of us?


glass.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 16, 2009)

glass said:


> I thought a tenet of sandbox-style play is that the set-up doesn't survive character creation (or at least, doesn't survive it by long).




Sorry, but this is a conflation of different meanings of the term "set-up".

Set-up includes two parts, one of which doesn't (and shouldn't) necessarily survive character creation, and one of which does.  IOW, "Minotaurs are only found in the Big Forest" may change as a result of PC action, but "Minotaurs have X HD" generally should not.

If the PCs engineer a major change to the world's power structure, that's cool.  Great, even.  But they should be doing so, IMHO, _*despite the factors that caused the original status quo*_, not simply through modifying the rules to create the desired outcome.

(Of course, the DM can modify what rules he wishes to change the _*initial status quo*_.)



> Seriously, just look at the dominance of the west in general and the USA in particular in the real world. Did they get there because they had larger hit dice than the rest of us?




There are so many "funny" answers I could give here, but the real answer is that the dominance of a nation is not the same thing as the dominance of a species.

Even as RCFG is written in its current draft, it is entirely possible to imagine an elf-dominated world through the accumulation of temporal power, even if it wouldn't be the "baseline" RCFG world.

Like I said earlier, though, right now everything is potentially mutable.


RC


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 16, 2009)

glass said:


> Can that not be explained in thinks which are not (usually) the province of game mechanics: fecundity, bureaucratic/logistical aptitude, etc?




I think Raven is right in that, if he wants to create a general condition (human-dominance) throughout his fantasy game, regardless of setting, it has to be coded into the mechanics.  I don't disagree with that.  I just think his current solution is over-the-top, overly complex, and won't really do the job he wants it to do.  There will be a lot more half-elves, half-orcs, and dwarves, for instance.

I'm going to move on now, btw.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 24, 2009)

*A Trio of Spells*

*Alteration of Probability*
_Evocation [Mathematical]_
*Class and Level:*  Sorcerer (Mathematical) 1
*Casting Time:*  Reaction
*Components:*  V, S
*Range:*  100 ft.
*Target:*  One event.
*Duration: * Instantaneous.
*Save: * None.

This spell alters the probability of any given event that is within range and that can be observed by the sorcerer casting it.  

This spell can be cast as a reaction as part of any die roll, regardless of whether the die roll represents the action of a friendly, hostile, or other figure.  The sorcerer can alter the odds by as much as 5% (up or down) per caster level on a d% roll, or as much as +1 or –1 per caster level on any other roll, to a maximum of 25% or +/– 5.  A damage roll cannot be reduced below 1.  Thus, a 10th level sorcerer could increase the chance of his ally hitting by +5, damage by +5, or reduce an enemy’s save by –5.

*Analyze Dweomer*
_Divination_
*Class and Level:*  Sorcerer (Draconic) 6
*Casting Time:*  10 minutes
*Components:*  V, S
*Range:*  25 feet.
*Target:*  Up to one object or creature per caster level.
*Duration:*  One round per caster level.
*Save:*  Special (see below).

When this spell is cast, the sorcerer is able to discern all spells and magical properties present in a number of creatures or objects.  Each round, a single creature or object may be examined as an action.

In the case of a magic item, the caster learns its functions, how to activate its functions (if appropriate), and how many charges are left (if it uses charges).  This spell does not automatically grant the caster knowledge of command words.

In the case of an object or creature with active spells cast upon it, the caster learns each spell, its effect, and its caster level.

An intelligent object or creature can attempt to resist this effect by making an opposed Willpower contest (to a difference of 20).  If the resisting creature or object succeeds, the caster learns nothing about the object except what can by gleaned by the contest itself.  Because the contest takes time, the resistor can potentially “win” simply by not being defeated before the spell expires. 

*Animal Growth*
_Transmutation_
*Class and Level:*  Druid 5.
*Casting Time: * 2 Actions.
*Components: * V, S, M.
*Range:*  120 feet.
*Target: * One animal.
*Duration: * 2 hours.
*Save:*  None.

When this spell is cast, one normal animal selected by the caster increases to double its normal size.  Its hit dice, hit points, and damage are all doubled for the duration of the spell.  It also gains a +8 bonus to Prowess and Endurance saves, and a –8 penalty to Reflex saves while enlarged.  

Equipment worn by the creature may be damaged or destroyed, at the GM’s discretion, and may cause the animal up to 2d6 damage as this occurs.  This spell may cause other benefits or penalties as determined by the GM.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 24, 2009)

*The RCFG Aboleth*

*Aboleth*
(Huge Aberration)

*Movement:*  10 ft., swim 60 ft.
*Armour Class:*  16.
*Initiative Bonus:*  +4.
*Hit Dice:*  8.
*Attacks:*  2 tentacles (1d8/1d8).
*Special Attacks:*  Corrosive Mucous (1d4), Psionic Blast (30 ft. cone, 8d6, Will DC 20 for half), Slime (Fort or Will DC 15 negates).
*Special Defences:*  None.
*Special Qualities:*  Amphibious, Darkvision 60 ft..
*Saves:*  Fort +8, Perc +6, Prow +12, Reas +4, Refl +3, Will +10.
*Ability Scores: * S 26, I 15, W 17, D 12, C 20, Ch 17.
*Morale: * 10.

*Habitat: * Amphibious underground (tropical).
*Frequency:*  Very Rare.
*No. Appearing: * 1 (or 1d3+1).
*Skills: * Knowledge +12 (any two), Spellcraft +12, Stealth +6, Swim +16.
*Treasure Type:* _These rules unwritten at this time_.
*XP Value: * 1,015.

Found in warm, dark areas deep underground, aboleth are nightmarish amphibious creatures that superficially resemble monstrous fish weighing over 6,000 lbs.  They have multiple eyes, asymmetrical fins, and two long tentacles coated in thick, corrosive mucous that does an additional 1d4 points of acid damage to any creature struck by a tentacle.  Mucous from their skin forms a murky cloud in the water around them.  They are generally solitary, and highly territorial.  However, they do come together to mate, and at odd times when their arcane interests coincide.  Seldom do aboleth form lasting alliances, however – most such alliances end in mutual antipathy.

As an action, an aboleth can attack with a 30-foot cone-shaped blast of psionic energy doing 8d6 damage (Willpower save DC 20 for half).  Once a creature has saved successfully, it cannot be further affected by the same aboleth’s psionic blast for a period of 24 hours.

Aboleth are coated in a slimy mucous which can infect humanoid creatures (Fort or Will DC 15 negates).  The skin of infected humanoids becomes transparent and permeable.  The affected creature can breath water through its skin, but if outside of water for more than 6 rounds takes 1 point of Con damage per round until dead.  If the humanoid doesn’t fail a second save within 6 hours, the victim’s skin returns to normal at that time.  A second failed save makes the humanoid fall dormant for 6 hours, after which it has undergone a full metamorphosis into a skum under the aboleth’s telepathic control.  At any time before full metamorphosis, the infection can be reversed by a _heal_ spell.  Afterwards, no magic short of a _wish_ can restore the humanoid.  This slime can affect any humanoid struck by an aboleth’s tentacle attack, or any humanoid that touches an aboleth with bare flesh (including unarmed attacks).

Aboleth employ skum both as guardians and as hands to perform their vile experiments.  They have been known to direct their skum in projects to undermine coastal towns and cities.  Aboleth hate land-dwelling humanoids, and have been known to enslave them without any obvious purpose in mind.  Any given aboleth can telepathically control up to 20 skum at a time, and can hold another 20 skum in an inert state as potential replacements.

Aboleth are interested in the arcane arts, and may have 1d8 levels as wizards or sorcerers.  An aboleth sorcerer may choose the following spell sources:  (1) Dreams, (2) Eldritch Horror, (3) Elemental Water, (4) Infernal, (5) Mathematical, (6) Necromantic, (7) Psionic, and (8) Shadow.  The numbers in parenthesis can be used to determine spell sources randomly using 1d8.  Aboleth do not gain familiars; instead, a classed aboleth gains DR 5/Slashing.

*Short Form*

*Aboleth (Huge Aberration):*  Mv 10 ft., swim 60 ft.; AC 16; Init +4; HD 8; Att 2 tentacles (1d8/1d8); SA Corrosive Mucous (1d4), Psionic Blast (30 ft. cone, 8d6, Will DC 20 for half), Slime (Fort or Will DC 15 negates); SD None; SQ Amphibious, Darkvision 60 ft.; SV (Fort +8, Perc +6, Prow +12, Reas +4, Refl +3, Will +10); ML 12; XP 1,015.  Skills:  Knowledge +12 (any two), Spellcraft +12, Stealth +6, Swim +16.

*Aboleth Sorcerer 3 (Huge Aberration): * Mv 10 ft., swim 60 ft.; AC 16; Init +4; HD 8 plus 3d6; Att 2 tentacles (1d8/1d8); SA Corrosive Mucous (1d4), Psionic Blast (30 ft. cone, 8d6, Will DC 20 for half), Slime (Fort or Will DC 15 negates), Spellcasting (4 0-lvl, 1 1st-lvl, Elemental Water and Shadow spell sources, DC 14 + spell level); SD DR 5/Slashing; SQ Amphibious, Darkvision 60 ft., Second Sight; SV (Fort +9, Perc +7, Prow +13, Reas +5, Refl +4, Will +14); ML 12; XP 1,860.  Skills:  Concentration +8, Knowledge +12 (any two), Spellcraft +12, Stealth +6, Swim +16.

*Aboleth Wizard 5 (Huge Aberration):*  Mv 10 ft., swim 60 ft.; AC 16; Init +4; HD 8 plus 5d4; Att 2 tentacles (1d8/1d8); SA Corrosive Mucous (1d4), Psionic Blast (30 ft. cone, 8d6, Will DC 20 for half), Slime (Fort or Will DC 15 negates), Spellcasting (DC 13 + spell level); SD DR 5/Slashing; SQ Amphibious, Brew Potions, Darkvision 60 ft., Scribe Scrolls; SV (Fort +10, Perc +8, Prow +14, Reas +9, Refl +5, Will +12); ML 12; XP 2,505.  Skills:  Knowledge +18 (any two), Spellcraft +18, Stealth +6, Swim +16.
Spells:  	0-lvl:  _dancing lights, detect magic, read magic, unseen servant._
1st-lvl:  _charm person, magic missile, sleep_.
2nd-lvl:  _darkness, invisibility_.
3rd-lvl:  _hold person_.​


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 24, 2009)

BTW, I stuck the Animate Shadows spell on my web page as well.

Cheers!

RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 31, 2009)

Amphisbaena
(Large Magical Beast)

Movement:  20 ft.
Armour Class:  17
Initiative Bonus:  
Hit Dice:  6d8+6
Attacks:  2 bites (1d8)
Special Attacks:  Poison (Fort DC 15, 1d6 damage per round for 1d6 rounds)
Special Defences:  None
Special Qualities:  Darkvision 60 ft.
Saves:  Fort +6, Perc +4, Prow +5, Reas –2, Refl +5, Will –2.
Ability Scores:  S 14, I 1, W 12, D 15, C 13, Ch 2.
Morale:  7

Habitat:  Temperate Forests
Frequency:  Rare
No. Appearing:  1 (1d6)
Skills:  Climb +8, Stealth +5, Swim +8.
Treasure Type:  
XP Value:  

An amphisbaena appears to be a large snake with two heads.  One of these heads is located where a normal snake’s head is located, and the other where a normal snake’s tail ends.  Each of the amphisbaena’s heads is capable of independent action – but the two heads are equally capable of working together.  Each head has a separate digestive tract, both of which nourish the body, with a cloacae midway from the centre of the body to the head on either side for waste elimination and reproduction.  They are bad-tempered, and likely to strike when disturbed, even if not hungry or threatened.

Some few (10%) amphisbaenas are hoop snakes, a subspecies which is able to grip their two heads together and roll downhill at three times their normal movement rate.

Tactics

Amphisbaenas rely upon their poison to subdue prey, and do not constrict.  They prefer to attack from a position of stealth whenever possible.  They strike repeatedly so long as prey fights back, but wait for their poison to do its work if they can – simply following patiently if prey attempts to escape.  Hoop snakes prefer to lair at the top of slopes if possible, to make it easier for them to pursue prey or escape larger predators.

Short Form

Amphisbaena (Large Magical Beast):  Mv 20 ft.; AC 17; Init ; HD 6d8+6; Att 2 bites (1d8); SA Poison (Fort DC 15, 1d6 damage per round for 1d6 rounds); SQ Darkvision 60 ft.; SV (Fort +6, Perc +4, Prow +5, Reas –2, Refl +5, Will –2); ML 7; XP .  Skills:  Climb +8, Stealth +5, Swim +8.

Hoop Snake (Large Magical Beast):  Mv 20 ft.; AC 17; Init ; HD 6d8+6; Att 2 bites (1d8); SA Poison (Fort DC 15, 1d6 damage per round for 1d6 rounds); SQ Darkvision 60 ft., Hoop Movement (60 ft. downhill only); SV (Fort +6, Perc +4, Prow +5, Reas –2, Refl +5, Will –2); ML 7; XP .  Skills:  Climb +8, Stealth +5, Swim +8.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 31, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey RC, any chance of some fey write-ups? It's always cool to come across interesting 'ecologies of', blurbs, statblocks with extras, or the like. And fey, as well as being of general interest to me as a roleplayer, are particularly relevant to the present and near future of my current fantasy campaign. Mostly, there'll be a Nymph NPC featuring quite prominently for a bit (well, probably) but there's a possibility of other types being (no doubt) a nuisance (or worse) for the character party in question.

The Sorcerer looks promising too; sorry, if I've mentioned that already.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 2, 2009)

Aus_Snow said:


> Hey RC, any chance of some fey write-ups? It's always cool to come across interesting 'ecologies of', blurbs, statblocks with extras, or the like. And fey, as well as being of general interest to me as a roleplayer, are particularly relevant to the present and near future of my current fantasy campaign. Mostly, there'll be a Nymph NPC featuring quite prominently for a bit (well, probably) but there's a possibility of other types being (no doubt) a nuisance (or worse) for the character party in question.
> 
> The Sorcerer looks promising too; sorry, if I've mentioned that already.




Aus,

I've been working in sorta-kinda alphabetical order.  If there is any particular fey or group of fey you'd like to see, let me know and I'll bump it up in the queue.

RC


----------



## Nellisir (Apr 2, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Aus,
> 
> I've been working in sorta-kinda alphabetical order.  If there is any particular fey or group of fey you'd like to see, let me know and I'll bump it up in the queue.
> 
> RC



Buckawn, brownies, and atomies.

Yes, seriously.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 2, 2009)

Nellisir said:


> Buckawn, brownies, and atomies.
> 
> Yes, seriously.




Brownies had been intended to appear in the Big Book of Monsters.  I'll check the Tome of Horror to see if there is an OGC buckawn and atomie that I can use; if not I'll have to rename these creatures as well as redescribe them so as to not run afoul of WotC's IP.

My take will be a bit closer to folklore than either TSR-D&D or WotC-D&D.  

(Of course, I still owe you Magic Missile and Phantom Steed....so I should work out of alpha order on the spells too.   )


RC


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Aus,
> 
> I've been working in sorta-kinda alphabetical order.  If there is any particular fey or group of fey you'd like to see, let me know and I'll bump it up in the queue.



Much obliged! Or, well, I can bribe you with XP I suppose. . . yeah, that probably works better than being obliged. 



Um, Nymphs is good. Also, anything [fey] that's likely to be hanging around their (more or less) typical surrounds and neighborhood, that you also feel like writing up. But really, don't go (too far) out of your way for this - uh, unless you want to. Seriously, any fey critter(s) would be great.

IOW, any order you like, as long as it's mine.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 2, 2009)

Aus_Snow said:


> Um, Nymphs is good. Also, anything [fey] that's likely to be hanging around their (more or less) typical surrounds and neighborhood, that you also feel like writing up.




OK.  I'll work up some fey this weekend.

But, while you wait......Here's the flavour text for angels!



Angels are the most powerful servants, guardians, and soldiers of the good Powers of the Upper Planes.  If religious texts are to be believed, in ancient times they were dispatched far more frequently to the material world than they are today.  Because of their superior natural invisibility, few who pass near to an angel are even aware of having done so.  The superior natural invisibility of angels renders them undetectable by any magical or mortal senses (including blindsight, scent, tremorsense, and spells that detect invisible creatures or objects) unless the angel chooses otherwise, although they can still be detected by a true seeing spell.  However, an angel cannot attack or use its abilities on a creature that cannot perceive it, except for its aura of good, which is constantly generated.  An angel can become invisible or visible as an action.

An angel’s aura of good radiates 100 feet from the angel per hit die it possesses (2,000 feet for a fiery angel, 1,500 feet for a guardian angel, and 1,000 feet for a messenger angel).  Within this radius, any undead creature or evil outsider takes 1 point of damage to each of its ability scores per turn.  Fertility is increased in both plants and animals, and all diseases are cured if a creature spends a full hour within the aura.  Finally, living creatures heal at twice their normal rate if they rest within an angel’s aura of good.

*Fiery Angels *are the soldiers of Heaven.  They can appear either as columns of flame or as humanoid figures with six fiery wings, and are able to change between these forms as an action.  They are the rarest of all angels, being almost never seen upon the material plane in modern times.  In ancient times, they were sent as a judgement by the good Powers.  They are terrible opponents that few mortal creatures can withstand.

As a reaction, a fiery angel can show its terrible aspect to any creature that attacks it.  If the creature fails a DC 25 Willpower save, the creature cannot attack the angel, although the action is lost and any spell attempted is spent as though cast.  This is a mind-affecting ability.

As an action, a fiery angel can sing the praises of the good Power it serves.  Any creature within 200 feet of the angel must make a DC 30 Willpower save or cower in abject terror, losing its next action and falling prone.  This ability is mind-affecting, but is not dependent upon hearing, as the sung praises are communicated both audibly and telepathically.

*Guardian angels* appear as large, powerfully built humanoids with leonine heads and two pairs of wings.  They bear large swords wreathed in flame.  These weapons are actually part of the angel – if disarmed or even sundered, a guardian angel can restore its weapon as a reaction.  Guardian angels are placed to protect people, places, or objects for the Powers of good.  For example, two guardian angels might guard the location of the first worldly paradise, from which sentient beings were evicted after the primal sin.  Guardian angels might also stand watch over certain holy sites, hidden from mortal senses, but increasing the healing power of those places.

Because they have stood watch in some cases for millennia, guardian angels may speak to mortals who are able to detect their presence.  They are eternally vigilant, and are incapable of being surprised, but their task is long.  From their long wakefulness and watching, these angels may know many things now forgotten by men.  They may speak of these things to virtuous mortals, so long as they don’t attempt to violate whatever it is the angels are guarding. 

*Messenger angels* can appear as ordinary mortals, or as winged humanoids of either gender and of extraordinary beauty.  They can be found upon the material plane both to deliver messages from the heavenly Powers and to test the goodwill of mortal beings.  These messenger angels may appear as weary travellers, poor shepherds, beggars, and other destitute types.  It is said that some men have entertained messenger angels without ever being aware of it.  Yet one can be certain that the reward or punishment they received for their treatment of the disguised angels was in accord with whatever laws of hospitality the good Powers mandate.

Messenger angels have the power of true speech, so that their words may be understood by any creature as though they were spoken in its own native language.  They can also speak a counterword for any spell, effectively allowing them to counterspell as a reaction, at Caster Level 15.

*Tactics*

Fiery angels were not created to be merciful.  With a +10 initiative bonus they are guaranteed two actions each round, using the first to sing praises and the second to strike any creature not affected by its singing.  It will use up to 15 of its reactions to prevent attacks by confronting would-be opponents with its terrible aspect.

Guardian angels, on the other hand, are merciful to all but the most evil beings.  They give warning before attacking, and always attack in a straight-forward manner while voicing warnings throughout.  They do not pursue those who flee – unless their stewardship is violated, and pursuit can rectify the violation – and they do not coup de grace the fallen, unless they both return to press the attack and are powerful enough that the angels believe doing otherwise would endanger their charge.  So long as their charge is not threatened, guardian angels do not attack.

Messenger angels avoid combat whenever possible, typically using their superior natural invisibility as their first action.  If need be, they use their touch attack against opponents, but even then make good use of their first opportunity to fly away.  They are likely to care for the fallen, if they live, making sure that they are in a safe place to recover.

*Campaign Usage*

Both because of their nature and because of their power level, angels are not creatures that should appear frequently in most campaign settings.  Instead, the GM is encouraged to allow for a few out-of-the-way locations that might contain guardian angels, the (horrifying) possibility of a fiery angel being summoned by some ancient artefact, and/or the occasional messenger angel either testing the generosity of others or delivering a message.  This last is especially important if the PCs reach epic level and are communicating with the Powers of good.  Stories of encounters with messenger angels wandering in disguise should be more common than actual encounters.

Few characters, if any, can defeat angels in combat.  For this reason, the GM is encouraged to make angels either the “treasure” of certain adventure locations (through their knowledge) or provide other means to bypass them.  For example, a guardian angel might be the last creature in the material world to know of a long-lost ritual.  Characters that desire to use the ritual must seek the angel at whatever remote place it guards.  Likewise, an angel might require a riddle be answered, or be seeking good-hearted mortals to warn about an impending (super)natural disaster.

Imagine an adventure whose goal is to free a trapped fiery angel, or whose culmination is the ability to send a fiery angel against the forces of their enemies!  Such an occurrence need not sideline the players, and can take place within a very narrow narrative space, so that the PCs can confront their foe without her forces, begin to figure out how to defend the dragon’s hoard while they determine how to cart it off, etc.  Likewise, the GM could allow the players to play the roles of angels set loose on their PC’s enemies – a unique perspective that can make a welcome change to playing mortal heroes.

While it is appropriate for messenger angels to appear to powerful ethical beings, seeking their help against the forces of evil, the GM is cautioned to keep such occurrences rare.  Characters with a religious bent, such as clerics and paladins, may have more of these visitations, and may have them earlier in their careers.  A few such visitations helps players see how their characters have grown in worldly influence.  They can also give flavour and meaning to campaign religions.  Too many, though, and the players will begin to feel like puppets being pulled by the GM’s strings.  While angels can be treated like (powerful) patrons, players have a reasonable desire to gain meaningful support and rewards in return for their service, and to have the ability to guide their own destinies for the most part.


----------



## Nellisir (Apr 3, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Brownies had been intended to appear in the Big Book of Monsters.  I'll check the Tome of Horror to see if there is an OGC buckawn and atomie that I can use; if not I'll have to rename these creatures as well as redescribe them so as to not run afoul of WotC's IP.
> 
> My take will be a bit closer to folklore than either TSR-D&D or WotC-D&D.
> 
> ...




Brownie & Buckawn are both pg. 30; ToH. Atomie are page 12.  Throw spriggan into the queue as well; pg. 240.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 6, 2009)

Nellisir said:


> Brownie & Buckawn are both pg. 30; ToH. Atomie are page 12.  Throw spriggan into the queue as well; pg. 240.




Yeah, I checked this over the weekend.

I've done some work on the nymphs and brownies over the weekend.  I rolled Brown Men, Killmoulis, etc., into the Brownie entry.  Atomies and Spriggans would be seperate -- I am thinking for Atomies a sort of "generic fey" entry that discusses fey of fine, diminuative, tiny, small, and medium size.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 6, 2009)

Forgot to say; I should be able to post this stuff at lunch today.

RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 6, 2009)

*Illustrations for RCFG*

These illustrations will be Product Identity, and are copyright (c) 2009 Daniel J. Bishop (All Rights Reserved).


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 6, 2009)

*The RCFG Nymph*

Nymph
(Medium Fey)

Movement:  40 ft., swim 30 ft.
Armour Class:  14
Initiative Bonus:  +4
Hit Dice:  2d8+
Attacks:  1 weapon
Special Attacks:  None
Special Defences:  Allure, Merge Into Nature
Special Qualities:  Low-Light Vision, Untiring
Saves:  Fort +2, Perc +3, Prow +2, Reas +2, Refl +7, Will +6.
Ability Scores:  S 12, I 12, W 14, D 18, C 12, Ch 19.
Morale:  7

Habitat:  Any
Frequency:  Rare
No. Appearing:  1d6 (2d6)
Skills:  Handle Animal, Stealth, Wilderness Lore; Archery 6 ranks, Spear Fighting 4 ranks, Spear Throwing 4 ranks
Treasure Type:  
XP Value:  125

Nymphs are nature spirits that take the form of impossibly beautiful young women.  They may have some inhuman features, such as pointed ears or unusual hair, eye, or skin tones.  Nymphs are tied into some natural site or phenomenon, or exist as the entourage of a mortal incarnation of a deity or powerful cleric.  Thus, there might be a Nymph of the Crystal Grotto, Nymphs of Springtime, Nymphs of the Darkwine River, and so on.  Nymphs enjoy hunting and other sports.  They are noted for their skill with spear and bow.  Some 25% of encounters with nymphs will include 1d6 hunting dogs per nymph.

Many nymphs seem to enjoy mortal company.  Most nymphs limit this company to the presence of women, whom they allow to join in their sports, but 20% of all nymphs are also interested in taking comely mortals – both male and female – as paramours.  Nymphs can bear children with mortal lovers.  Such children gain a +2 bonus to Charisma and a +1 bonus to Dexterity, but are otherwise treated as mortals of their race.  They may have other visible signs of their fey ancestry, based upon their mother’s appearance.

Nymphs prefer to pursue rather than to be pursued, and run away when approached by amorous satyrs and men.  When a nymph runs, she is untiring, able to run at full speed for six hours without a break.  It is difficult for any creature to harm a nymph due to her supernatural allure.  A DC 20 Willpower save is required to target a nymph with any attack, although once this save succeeds once, the attacker cannot be affected by the nymph’s allure again that day.  As a final method of outwitting pursuit, a nymph may merge with nature as an action, becoming reeds, an island, stalks of grain, or anything else appropriate to the area.  A nymph must succeed in a DC 20 Willpower save to merge with nature, and this merger is permanent.

Nymphs who are tied into a particular time, such as a season or a time of day, are only present in the material world during that time.  It is as though the intervening time did not exist for the nymph.  Thus, the last day of autumn of one year, and the first day of autumn the next year, are sequential days for an autumnal nymph.  If the nymph has a mortal paramour, she can choose either to take him with her (so that he ages one year for every four, from the perspective of a mortal creature of the material plane), or not, so that he can act in the world throughout the year, but seems to age swiftly before her eyes.

Nymphs may have 1d6 class levels as (1-2) fighters, (3-6) rangers, (7-9) sorcerers, or wizards (10).   A nymph sorcerer automatically takes the Faerie spell source as her first spell source, but may take the (1) Celestial, (2) Dreams, (3) Elemental Air, (4) Elemental Earth, (5) Elemental Fire, (6) Elemental Water, (7-8) Greenblooded, (9) Oceanic, or (10) Weather spell sources.  The GM may choose based upon the nature of the nymph, or roll randomly.  A nymph wizard is 50% likely to be a specialist wizard:  (1-2) diviner, (3-4) enchanter, (5) illusionist, or (6) transmuter.

Divine Nymph:  Roughly 15% of all nymphs have divine blood.  These nymphs can blind any mortal being who sees them as a reaction (Reflexes or Willpower save DC 20 negates).  If a divine nymph is viewed by a mortal while disrobed, she can cause them to die as a reaction (Reflexes or Willpower save DC 15 negates).


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 6, 2009)

*The RCFG Brownie*

Brownie
(Small Fey)

Movement:  20 ft.
Armour Class:  17
Initiative Bonus:  +4
Hit Dice:  ½d8+1
Attacks:  1 weapon
Special Attacks:  Sorcerer spells
Special Defences:  DR 5/cold iron
Special Qualities:  Low-light vision
Saves:  Fort +1, Perc +2, Prow +4, Reas +2, Refl +6, Will +3.
Ability Scores:  S 17, I 14, W 14, D 18, C 12, Ch 16.
Morale:  6

Habitat:  Farmland or household
Frequency:  Rare
No. Appearing:  1 (1d6)
Skills:  Climb +8, Craft (any three) +12, Handle Animal +12, Heal +8, Profession (Farmer plus one other) +12, Stealth +15, Theft +8; Scythe Fighting 3 ranks.
Treasure Type:  
XP Value:  

A brownie appears to be a three-foot tall, hairy man, frequently with only nasal slits instead of a nose.  They are shy and retiring, preferring not to be seen by those of mortal races.  Despite their size they are fantastically strong.  Brownies attach themselves to individuals or households, performing work in exchange for a bit of bread and a small bowl of the best cream.  Like many fey, brownies are easy to offend, so that gifts (including food) left for a brownie must be placed for the brownie to find – they should not be obviously gifts.  Some few (10%) brownies have been known to accept other gifts without offense, such as a linen shirt once a year, but this practice is perilous because, should the value of the gift diminish or grow, the brownie will certainly take offense.

A brownie that is happy with its household can do the work of ten people, and will help with such tasks as harvesting, reaping, threshing, cleaning, keeping animals safe, spinning wool into thread, making shoes, baking bread, brewing, or any of a thousand other tasks that can be done while the household is asleep or is busy elsewhere.  Brownies do not like to be observed at their work, and intentionally watching them can cause them to be offended (50% chance).  Most brownies stay hidden during the day, and most households with brownies know – and avoid – the spot where their brownie likes to hide.  This may be a dark corner of the house, a cellar or attic, somewhere in the barn, or even in a nearby hollow tree or ruined building.   A brownie who is disturbed in its hiding spot is 75% likely to take offense.

A brownie will also take offense if its work is criticized by a member of the household.  A brownie is intimately familiar with its household, however, and does not take offense against the household due to the actions of outsiders, so long as the response of the household is appropriate.  Such a brownie might well take offense against the outsider, though, and work some mischief to plague him.

A brownie that takes offense will (roll 1d6):  (1-2) desert the household, (3-4) desert the household, and curse it at the same time, or (5-6) become a boggart to plague the household.  Typical brownie curses cause a –1d6 penalty to all skill checks performed in a household, and last until the household somehow makes amends, the curse is magically lifted, or all the members of the household die.  Sometimes abandoning a household will work to avoid a boggart or a brownie’s curse, but there is a 25% chance that the boggart or curse will follow people who move to avoid them, regardless of how far, how fast, or how often they move.

A brownie can cast spells as a sorcerer with 1d6 levels.  It always takes the Faerie spell source first, but may also have the (1-2) Elemental Earth, (3-4) Greenblooded, or (5-6) Weather spell sources as well.  Brownies do not gain the other benefits of sorcerers, such as witchfire or second sight.

If a brownie is forced to fight, it uses farm implements as makeshift weapons, most often using a sickle or scythe.  The brownie can use its Stealth skill to partially hide itself, usually attempting a DC 20 check to get combat advantage, granting a +2 to its Armour Class and a +2 bonus to its attack rolls.

Billy Blind:  A billy blind is a special type of brownie that usually dwells in or near the fireplace or chimney.  It is blind, but has the ability to prophesy.  Questions may be whispered up the chimney, and if the billy blind knows the answer, it will whisper it back down.  A billy blind has a chance of knowing the answer to any question as follows:  100% if it pertains to the household (“Where did I lose my keys?”), 75% if it pertains to the area within 15 miles of the household (“Have any of my neighbours found my keys?”), 25% if it pertains to a more distant area within 100 miles (“Would my keys fit the locks in the Duke’s treasury?”), and 5% if the question pertains to an area more distant, or is truly esoteric (“Can you teach me the ritual to make a love potion?”).  If the question concerns the future, the chance of the billy blink knowing the answer is reduced by –10% if it pertains to the immediate future (“Will I find my keys today?”), –25% if it pertains to the future within one year (“Will the weather be good this harvest time?”), and –50% if it pertains to an even more distant future than that (“Who will my youngest daughter marry when she has grown?”).

Boggart:  An offended brownie becomes a boggart.  It can be difficult to tell one from the other initially – stories tell of brownies who only reveal themselves to be boggarts when it becomes obvious that all the good luck of their household is at the expense of the (infuriated) neighbours.  In general, while brownies have only slits for nostrils, boggarts have sharply pointed noses.  

Boggarts can be (1-3) mischievous, (4-5) malicious, or (6) even deadly.

A mischievous boggart performs pranks meant to annoy rather than to cause real damage.  It might hide important pieces of equipment, spook the livestock, clog the chimney, or rearrange the furniture while the household is asleep or out.  In many ways, the behaviour of such a boggart resembles that of a gentle poltergeist.  Any reasonable attempt to make amends with the boggart has a 50% chance of being successful.

A malicious boggart uses its abilities to harm the household, but isn’t seeking anyone’s death.  Such a boggart will ruin crops, lame animals, steal equipment outright (and it will seldom, if ever, be found again).  It will ruin materials, cut straps, put holes in pots, and otherwise prevent the household from prospering.  All skill checks made in the household suffer a –4 penalty due to the boggart’s sabotage.  Any reasonable attempt to make amends with the boggart has a 25% chance of downgrading it to a mischievous boggart.

A deadly boggart means to see its household dead.  It saws partly through saddle straps, balances blades over doorways, carefully places items near the top of stairways to cause falls, and so on.  In such a household, all skill checks suffer a –4 penalty due to the boggart’s sabotage, and each member of the household over the age of nine must make a saving throw each day (DC 20) or suffer 1d6 points of damage due to a boggart-inspired accident.  If the save fails by 10 or more, the individual takes 2d6 points of damage instead.  Each individual can use its best save bonus for this saving throw.  Any reasonable attempt to make amends with the boggart has a 5% chance of downgrading it to a malicious boggart.

Brown Man:  A brown man, sometimes called a Buckawn or Bucca, is a type of brownie that protects natural regions.  Unlike most brownies, the brown men often travel in groups of 2d6 individuals and are not shy of being seen.  Often a single brown man will appear to mortals traveling in an area they protect, warning them not to harm beast or fowl in their lands, and to do no damage.  Those who attack the brown man, or violate his prohibitions, find themselves feathered with stone-tipped arrows sped by unseen hands.  These brownies have Wilderness Lore +15 and 6 ranks in Archery.

Fenodyree:  The fenodyree is a large brownie, taller and bulkier than a man, and hideously ugly.  Like most brownies, it is shy around mortals.  The fenodyree aids in reaping, mowing, threshing, and herding during the hours between dusk and dawn.   

Killmoulis:  A killmoulis is a Tiny brownie with an enormous nose, but no mouth.  It lives in mills, where it aids the miller by grinding grain during the night and keeping the mill free of mice and rats.  It attacks using a poisoned needle.  The needle does a single point of damage, plus poison (1d6 Con damage, Fort save DC 15 for half damage, rodents have a – 4 penalty to the save and take double damage).  Killmoulis apparently eat by stuffing grain up their noses, and can communicate by telepathy with a whispery-sounding voice at a range of 30 feet.

Victorian Brownie:  Compared to the traditional brownie, the brownie of the Victorian Era was smaller (size Tiny, as with the killmoulis), and formed more similarly to a human or elf.  They have normal noses, pointed ears, and are not exceptionally hairy.  A Victorian brownie only has a Strength of 7 and a Prowess save of –2, and never becomes a boggart or curses its household.  If offended, it simply leaves.

Short Form

Brownie (Small Fey):  Mv 20 ft.; AC 17; Init +4; HD ½d8+1; Att 1 weapon; SA Sorcerer Spells; SD DR 5/cold iron; SQ Low-light vision; SV (Fort +1, Perc +2, Prow +4, Reas +2, Refl +6, Will +3); ML 6; XP .  Skills:  Climb +8, Craft (any three) +12, Handle Animal +12, Heal +8, Profession (Farmer plus one other) +12, Stealth +15, Theft +8; Scythe Fighting 3 ranks.

Brownie (Billy Blind) (Small Fey):  Mv 20 ft.; AC 17; Init +4; HD ½d8+1; Att 1 weapon; SA Sorcerer Spells; SD DR 5/cold iron; SQ Low-light vision, oracle; SV (Fort +1, Perc +2, Prow +4, Reas +2, Refl +6, Will +3); ML 6; XP .  Skills:  Climb +8, Craft (any three) +12, Handle Animal +12, Heal +8, Profession (Farmer plus one other) +12, Stealth +15, Theft +8; Scythe Fighting 3 ranks.

Brownie (Boggart, Mischievous) (Small Fey):  Mv 20 ft.; AC 17; Init +4; HD ½d8+1; Att 1 weapon; SA Sorcerer Spells; SD DR 5/cold iron; SQ Low-light vision, mischief; SV (Fort +1, Perc +2, Prow +4, Reas +2, Refl +6, Will +3); ML 6; XP .  Skills:  Climb +8, Craft (any three) +12, Handle Animal +12, Heal +8, Profession (Farmer plus one other) +12, Stealth +15, Theft +8; Scythe Fighting 3 ranks.

Brownie (Boggart, Malevolent) (Small Fey):  Mv 20 ft.; AC 17; Init +4; HD ½d8+1; Att 1 weapon; SA Sorcerer Spells; SD DR 5/cold iron; SQ Low-light vision, mischief (–4 penalty to all skill checks in the household); SV (Fort +1, Perc +2, Prow +4, Reas +2, Refl +6, Will +3); ML 6; XP .  Skills:  Climb +8, Craft (any three) +12, Handle Animal +12, Heal +8, Profession (Farmer plus one other) +12, Stealth +15, Theft +8; Scythe Fighting 3 ranks.

Brownie (Boggart, Deadly) (Small Fey):  Mv 20 ft.; AC 17; Init +4; HD ½d8+1; Att 1 weapon; SA Sorcerer Spells; SD DR 5/cold iron; SQ Low-light vision, mischief (–4 penalty to all skill checks in the household, DC 20 save each day or 1d6 damage, double damage if save fails by 10 or more); SV (Fort +1, Perc +2, Prow +4, Reas +2, Refl +6, Will +3); ML 6; XP .  Skills:  Climb +8, Craft (any three) +12, Handle Animal +12, Heal +8, Profession (Farmer plus one other) +12, Stealth +15, Theft +8; Scythe Fighting 3 ranks.

Brownie (Brown Man) (Small Fey):  Mv 20 ft.; AC 17; Init +4; HD ½d8+1; Att 1 weapon; SA Sorcerer Spells; SD DR 5/cold iron; SQ Low-light vision; SV (Fort +1, Perc +2, Prow +4, Reas +2, Refl +6, Will +3); ML 6; XP .  Skills:  Climb +8, Handle Animal +12, Heal +8, Stealth +15, Theft +8, Wilderness Lore +15; Archery 6 ranks.

Brownie (Fenodyree) (Large Fey):  Mv 40 ft.; AC 13; Init +2; HD 2d8+4; Att 1 weapon; SA Sorcerer Spells; SD DR 5/cold iron; SQ Low-light vision; SV (Fort +3, Perc +3, Prow +8, Reas +2, Refl +6, Will +5); ML 6; XP .  Skills:  Climb +5, Craft (any three) +12, Handle Animal +12, Heal +8, Profession (Farmer plus one other) +12, Stealth +11; Scythe Fighting 4 ranks.

Brownie (Killmoulis) (Tiny Fey):  Mv 20 ft.; AC 19; Init +6; HD 2 hp; Att 1 needle (1); SA Poison (1d6 Con damage, Fort save DC 15 for half damage, rodents have a – 4 penalty to the save and take double damage), Sorcerer Spells; SD DR 5/cold iron; SQ Low-light vision, telepathy 30 ft. range; SV (Fort –1, Perc +4, Prow +2, Reas +2, Refl +8, Will +3); ML 5; XP .  Skills:  Climb +8, Craft (any three) +12, Handle Animal +12, Heal +8, Profession (Miller) +12, Stealth +17, Theft +10.

Brownie (Victorian) (Tiny Fey):  Mv 20 ft.; AC 19; Init +6; HD ½; Att 1 weapon; SA Sorcerer Spells; SD DR 5/cold iron; SQ Low-light vision; SV (Fort –1, Perc +2, Prow +2, Reas +3, Refl +8, Will +3); ML 5; XP .  Skills:  Climb +8, Craft (any three) +12, Handle Animal +12, Heal +8, Profession (any two) +12, Stealth +15, Theft +8.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 6, 2009)

*One More for the Road*

Baccae
(Medium Fey)

Movement:  30 ft.
Armour Class:  15
Initiative Bonus:  
Hit Dice:  3d8+
Attacks:  1 weapon or 1 bite (1d4)
Special Attacks:  Charming Gaze (Will or Reas DC 25), Frenzy
Special Defences:  DR 5/cold iron
Special Qualities:  Addictive Inspiration, Low-light vision
Saves:  Fort , Perc , Prow , Reas , Refl , Will .
Ability Scores:  S 14, I 10, W 8, D 16, C 12, Ch 16.
Morale:  

Habitat:  Any
Frequency:  Rare
No. Appearing:  1d6 (6d6)
Skills:  
Treasure Type:  
XP Value:  

The baccae (singular and plural) are fey who represent the nature of wine, both good and bad.  They represent liberation from inhibitions, love of song and poetry, good cheer, licentiousness, poor judgement, and primal fury.  They are attracted to bards, poets, musicians, and other creative types, sometimes spurring them on to greater creativity, and other times dragging them down into carnality, addiction, and sometimes even suicide.  Most of the time, baccae appear predominantly as scantily-clad human(oid) females of startling beauty, very often at the first blush of womanhood.  However, when threatened or angered, their great age shows through, as though it had been concealed by layers of now-peeling cosmetics.  Their fingernails become claws and their teeth are revealed to be uncommonly long and sharp.  A baccae can switch between these aspects as a reaction.

In her more attractive aspect, a baccae can charm humanoids who meet her gaze (Willpower or Reasoning DC 25 negates) as a charm person spell.  This is an action.  If the target is male, the baccae seek to entice him into temporary carnal pleasures, to drink, and to song.  If the target is female, the baccae seek to entice her to giving up her old life, and to join the baccae for all time.  Any female humanoid who spends a full nine months with the baccae becomes one herself, and cannot be restored by any magic short of a wish.  However, a bard who gains baccae as followers through the 10th level bard ability, Fanatical Followers, does not become a baccae due to spending time with her followers.

In their feral aspect, baccae can enter or exit a frenzy as a reaction.  When frenzied, baccae gain a +4 bonus to initiative, attack rolls, and damage.  They have a –4 penalty to AC while frenzied, plus 1 round thereafter.  Any allied creatures within 30 feet of one or more frenzied baccae must make a Willpower or Reasoning save (DC 20) or become frenzied themselves (gaining the same bonuses and penalties as the baccae).  Baccae automatically ignore this save – if one in a group becomes frenzied, they all become frenzied.

Baccae can turn in a moment from immodest revellers to a savage, bloodthirsty mob.  It can be difficult to determine what will cause this change beforehand, although most agree that saying “No” is a common trigger, causing baccae to turn feral about 25% of the time.

Any being of a mortal race that spends an hour in the company of one or more baccae during one of their revels gains a permanent +1 bonus to Perform skill checks.  

If that being spends another four hours with the baccae, he can gain a +4 bonus to Perform skill checks that lasts 24 hours.  However, thereafter he must succeed in a DC 30 Willpower save or become depressed, taking a –2 penalty to all attack rolls, saves, and ability and skill checks until he can again spend at least 1 hour in the company of the baccae or until 1 month has passed (whichever comes first).  If the month ends first, the being must make a DC 30 Willpower or Reasoning save to throw off this depression or else commit suicide.  This is a mind-affecting effect.  A bard who spends time with baccae followers to gain the bonus to Perform checks is not immune to this side effect.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, thanks RC. And, regarding all of them, really nice work! Many bestiaries and the like could benefit from this kind of style - _and_ substance - IMO. I'll see if it lets me give you some more XP. . .

Hm, nope, Well, when I can. Hopefully someone else can cover, for now.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 7, 2009)

Aus_Snow said:


> Wow, thanks RC. And, regarding all of them, really nice work! Many bestiaries and the like could benefit from this kind of style - _and_ substance - IMO.




Thank you, kind sir.



I hope you note that the Baccae have been seen in historical times, attending many a rock concert.  One wonders if any of those early deaths were caused by the Baccae?  


RC


----------



## Nellisir (Apr 7, 2009)

Aus_Snow said:


> Wow, thanks RC. And, regarding all of them, really nice work! Many bestiaries and the like could benefit from this kind of style - _and_ substance - IMO. I'll see if it lets me give you some more XP. . .
> 
> Hm, nope, Well, when I can. Hopefully someone else can cover, for now.



Gotcha.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 7, 2009)

Nellisir said:


> Gotcha.




Thank you.  You guys rock!  

Did you like the sample illustrations?


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 12, 2009)

*Candle Call*
_Conjuration/Evocation [Fire]_
Class and Level:  Sorcerer (Fire) 0
Casting Time:  Reaction
Components:  V
Range:  15 feet
Target:  One flame
Duration:  10 rounds plus 1 round per sorcerer level
Save:  None (harmless)

This spell calls into being a single small flame that sheds illumination as does a candle.  It appears where the caster desires, within 15 feet of the caster.  The caster can move this flame as a reaction, directing it to any point within range.  

This flame does not make a very effective weapon, doing only 1 point of damage on a ranged touch attack.  It blinds any creature if directed into its eyes, but the creature can clear this by even a small movement, causing it only a reaction.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 12, 2009)

*Ant (Giant, Monstrous, and Swarm)*

Ants are among the most common type of vermin.  Normal ants are found everywhere in the world except arctic regions and exist in thousands of subspecies.  They are social insects, so that even though they are individually mindless, they exhibit organized behaviour as a group.  Ant colonies can solve even complex problems, given time.  For example, chasms and rivers may be crossed using a bridge of living ants.  That many ants may be lost creating such a bridge is immaterial – any individual ant is willing to give its life for the colony, literally without thought about the matter.

Some types of ants keep livestock (aphids for normal-sized ants), or grow fungi to eat upon a mulch of leaves and/or animal matter.  Honeypot ants store food in the distended abdomens of specialized workers.  Some ants carefully cultivate the areas around their nests to make the region more attractive to allied species.  Others make nests of their own bodies, carrying queen, eggs, and pupae with them as they travel.

_*Giant ants*_ are about 2 feet long, and weigh roughly 60 lbs.  They are divided in castes with workers, soldiers, and a queen.  When a soldier hits with a successful bite, it may sting as a reaction.  Each colony has a single queen, which is Large sized and can only move at a rate of 5 ft. per round.  If the queen is slain, the ants cease acting in a coordinated fashion, behaving instead as though they were under the effects of a confusion spell.  There are also male drone ants, statistically identical to the workers, but they are typically short lived.  When the queens and drones swarm, they have a fly speed of 60 ft.

*Monstrous ants* are about 9 feet long, and weigh roughly 300 lbs.  They are divided into castes as are giant ants, with a Huge queen that cannot move.  Monstrous ants tend to have far smaller colonies than do giant ants.  When wounded, monstrous ants release a spray of formic acid in a five-foot radius around the ant.  Any creature caught in that radius must succeed in a Fortitude save (DC 12) or a Willpower save (DC 18) or lose its next action.  Ants are immune to this effect.

_*Ant swarms*_ consist of thousands or millions of normal ants attacking as a coordinated unit, as do army ants.  Ant swarms also have castes, but as individuals cannot be targeted caste does not matter.  Any being that begins a round within a swarm must make a Willpower save (DC 20) or suffer a –2 penalty to initiative and attack rolls; if this save fails by 10 or more, the creature suffers a –4 penalty instead.  This is due to the distraction being within a swarm causes.  A single ant swarm is roughly 5 feet in diameter.

The types of ants described herein should be taken as a starting point.  The GM is encouraged to research additional ant species to create surprises for his players.  Nor should the GM feel constrained by real-world terrestrial species – a campaign world can easily contain ant species that spit fire, glow in the dark, or anything else the GM imagines.  Intelligent ants, as in H.G. Wells’ _The Empire of the Ants_, could make terrifying opponents, as could ant swarms with the prowess to carry living medium creatures into their nests. 

*Tactics*

Most ants simply swarm opponents.  Others have developed more clever combat tactics.  

The most tactically sound strategy developed by ants requires working as a team.  A group of ants will surround its victim, but only some of them dart forward while others defend.  The attackers seek to disable or sever limbs.  When the victim is helpless, team then dismantles it.

In RCFG terms, this group of ants surrounds a foe.  Two thirds of the ants Aid Another to increase the attack rolls of the attacking ants – effectively doing so by confusing the opponent as to where the attack is coming from.  The attackers attempt a minor combat manoeuvre to reduce speed by 10 feet.  With two ants performing a successful Aid Another for each attacking ant, this requires only a normal attack roll.

Once the target’s movement is eliminated, the ants perform the same arrangement of aid and minor manoeuvre to damage the target’s attack rolls, causing a cumulative –2 penalty with each success.   As a third of the ants continue attacking to keep movement and attack roll penalties from being fully cleared, the remainder of the team attacks simply to do damage.  There is no longer any need to Aid Another, unless the target manages to become mobile once more.

*SIDEBAR:  Ant Special Qualities*

Ants may have several special qualities.  The three qualities below all exist in actual ant species found on the Earth today.

*Jumping:*  Some ants are capable of using their two rear sets of legs together in order to jump.  A giant ant with this quality can jump up to 20 feet forward and 7 feet upward.  A monstrous ant with this quality can jump 30 feet forward and 10 feet upward.  Jumping does not affect ant swarms.

_*Spraying:*_  These ants can spray a stream of formic acid from their abdomens.  For giant and monstrous ants, this requires a ranged attack as an action.  Giant ants can spray up to 20 feet for 1d6 damage; monstrous ants can spray up to 30 feet for 2d6 damage.  Ant swarms with this ability do an extra 1d6 damage per round, and can target creatures within 5 feet with this damage.

*Trap-Jaws:*  These ants do not let go once they bite, automatically doing normal bite damage each round after the initial bite.  In addition to the damage, characters bit by these ants are considered to be grappling with them.  In the case of giant ants, a Prowess Action Save (DC 20) can force the jaws apart.  In the case of monstrous ants, a Prowess Action Save (DC 25) can force the jaws apart.  Otherwise, the jaws remain clamped fast (and the character remains grappled) even after the ant is killed.  Ant swarms with the trap-jaws quality do an extra 1 point of damage each round, and continue to do cause distraction and do 1 point of damage each round for 1d6 rounds after the swarm is killed or escaped.

_*Venom:*_  These ants are poisonous.  In addition to damage, the bites require a Fortitude save to avoid poisoning.  Venomous giant ants require a DC 15 save to avoid suffering 1d6 Con damage.  Venomous monstrous ants require a DC 20 save to avoid suffering 1d6 points of damage for 1d6 rounds.  Venomous ant swarms require a DC 12 save to avoid suffering 1d6 Con damage.


----------



## Nellisir (Apr 12, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> *Candle Call*...
> ...the creature can clear this by even a small movement, causing it only a reaction.




Costing?
Or...the target can automatically save as a reaction?  That might be too 3e-ish verbiage for you.


----------



## Nellisir (Apr 12, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Monstrous ants tend to have far smaller colonies than do giant ants.




Reference nonexistent.  no colony size indicated for giant ants.

Edit: Also unnecessary.  Colony size will be dictated by DM fiat, after all.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 12, 2009)

Nellisir said:


> Costing?
> Or...the target can automatically save as a reaction?  That might be too 3e-ish verbiage for you.




Costing is correct; well done.



Nellisir said:


> Reference nonexistent.  no colony size indicated for giant ants.
> 
> Edit: Also unnecessary.  Colony size will be dictated by DM fiat, after all.




Giant ant colony size is part of a table that I didn't cut & paste (Number Appearing).  Of course, DM fiat can decide anything, but it is nice to have some guidelines.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 12, 2009)

*Ceremonial Rite*

_Abjuration/Evocation_
Class and Level:  Cleric 0, Druid 0
Casting Time:  Variable
Components:  Variable
Range:  Variable
Target:  Variable
Duration:  Instantaneous
Save:  None (harmless)

This spell is used by a cleric or druid to perform any ceremonial right required or allowed by his or her religion.  This includes such rites as naming ceremonies, baptisms, sacrifices, marriages, sacred vows, divorces, masses, and burial rites.  

The specifics of each usage must be determined by the GM and the player in question.  Ceremonial rites do not usually have any discernable in-game effects, yet failure to perform such a rite can have discernable effects.  For example, a marriage without a ceremonial right might not be legally recognized, and a companion buried without a proper ceremony might return as an undead monster.

The caster is allowed to make the completion of the rite contingent upon a certain task being performed.  For example, a coming-of-age ceremony might succeed contingent upon some specific feat of courage.  Likewise, a marriage might be contingent upon delivery of a dowry.

Clerics and druids may charge a small fee, or may receive donations, for performing ceremonial rites, depending upon local customs.


----------



## Nellisir (Apr 13, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Of course, DM fiat can decide anything, but it is nice to have some guidelines.



Very, very nice, actually.  I luv me some guidelines.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 14, 2009)

Nellisir said:


> Very, very nice, actually.  I luv me some guidelines.






Here are some further illustrations for RCFG.  All illustrations copyright (c) 2009 Daniel J. Bishop.  All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 14, 2009)

BTW, Nellisir, that brownie illustration was done due to your interest.  I'm not going to try my hand at nymphs....just not talented enough.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 15, 2009)

*Rewriting Spells to Eliminate "Magical Streetlight Syndrome"*

*Continual Flame*
_Evocation/Transmutation [Fire]_
Class and Level:  Sorcerer (Elemental Fire) 2
Casting Time:  Action
Components:  V, S, M
Range:  10 feet
Target:  One torch
Duration:  Permanent (but see below)
Save:  None (harmless)

This spell allows the caster to place a small amount of his or her life force into a torch, causing it to burn with a perpetual fire without burning the material that the torch is made of.  Such a torch cannot be put out by any normal means, and can even burn underwater.  It can be dispelled, however.

When the sorcerer casts this spell, he sacrifices 1 hit point to feed the eternal flame.  He can choose to end any number of his own continual flame spells at any time, as a reaction (at which time the flames are instantly snuffed out), and if he does so he regains the sacrificed hit points so long as both he and the flames are on the same plane of existence.  The sorcerer also regains the hit point if the spell is dispelled and both he and the flame are on the same plane of existence.  Otherwise, the sacrifice is permanent.

If the caster dies, and the hit point loss is such that hit points sacrificed to cast this spell would revive him, his body does not decompose.  Moreover, if enough continual flames are dispelled to restore his hit point total to 1 or more, he is revived.  Additional damage to the body after death (such as being eaten) can, however, prevent the sorcerer from returning to life.

The affected torch otherwise has the same properties as a normal torch in terms of light, heat, etc.

Material Component:  50 gp worth of powdered ruby and a drop of the caster’s blood.



*Continual Light**
_Evocation/Transmutation_
Class and Level:  Cleric 3, Wizard 2
Casting Time:  Action
Components:  V, S
Range:  120 feet
Target:  One creature, area, or object
Duration:  Permanent (but see below)
Save:  Reflexes or Willpower negates

This spell creates a spherical region of light, as bright as daylight, up to a 30-foot radius, with an area of shadowy illumination up to a 60-foot radius.  Continual light can be cast on an object, into the air, or at a creature.  The spell does not move once cast, but if cast on a movable object or creature, it moves with that object or creature.  If the spell is cast on a creature, a saving throw is allowed.  Casting continual light on a creature’s eyes causes blindness.

A caster can only have one continual light spell active per caster level.  If a caster casts an additional continual light spell, one of the earlier spells is dispelled (determined randomly).

Reverse:  The reverse of continual light is called permanent darkness.  It creates a region of magical darkness with a 30-foot radius, with an area of normal darkness up to a 60-foot radius.  Permanent darkness has the Shadow descriptor.  Casting permanent darkness counts against the number of continual light spells a caster can maintain, and has an equal chance of being dispelled by additional castings over that maximum.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 17, 2009)

*Work In Progress - Goblins*

*Goblin*
(Small Humanoid [Goblin])

Movement:  20 ft.
Armour Class:  16 (plus armour)
Initiative Bonus:  +2
Hit Dice:  1d6
Attacks:  1 weapon
Special Attacks:  None
Special Defences:  None
Special Qualities:  –2 to hit in daylight
Saves:  Fort -2, Perc +0, Prow -2, Reas -1, Refl +2, Will +0.
Ability Scores:  S 10, I 7, W 15, D 15, C 10, Ch 6.
Morale:  5

Habitat:  Temperate to subtropical forests and caves
Frequency:  Common
No. Appearing:  
Skills:  Stealth +6, Theft +4
Treasure Type:  
XP Value:  

Goblins are small humanoids that dwell in forests, caverns, and ruins.  They prefer old mineworks and extensive cavern systems, but seldom get to choose their dwelling places except where they are found in great numbers.  Sometimes, outcast goblins are found living in hollow trees, or in homes hidden beneath the earth.  Goblins are able to hide their homes with great skill, at least part of the time.  Similarly, goblins are talented miners – but they are also lazy, and their stonework is often slipshod an unfinished.  They are cunning in the creation of traps and weapons.

Goblins are ugly, misshapen things with large heads and sharp teeth.  Their heads are squashed and pumpkin-like.  Their skin is greenish, brownish, yellowish, or even orange.  Their feet do not have separate toes, and about 10% of all goblins have a single thick “finger” and a thumb on each hand.   Goblins dress in rags or cast off clothing for the most part, although goblin smiths are able to make objects of great beauty and value when they are moved to do so.  Not all goblins are evil, but the vast majority are grasping, cruel, and sneaky.

Goblins have an aversion to daylight, having a –2 penalty to all attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks in full daylight (or equivalent).  This penalty does not apply if it is very overcast due to cloud cover, foliage, etc.

They were, of course, household animals belonging to the goblins, whose ancestors had taken their ancestors many centuries before from the upper regions of light into the lower regions of darkness.  

– George MacDonald, The Princess and the Goblin​
Goblin enclaves are 50% likely to have friendly relations with any nearby packs of worgs.  They stage raids with worgs, occasionally using them as mounts.  Goblin enclaves are 90% likely to keep animals of their own, many of which have been changed by long life underground as well as by goblin husbandry.  Several such creatures are described in sidebars in this entry.  Goblins also keep several creatures that are found outside their lairs, such as dire rats, giant weasels, and the like.  Often these animals have dedicated keepers, which are the only goblins that can control them.

On average, for every 20 normal goblins, there will be a 2nd level goblin warrior, and for every 100 goblins there will be a 3rd level goblin warrior.  Goblin leaders may attain up to 6th level as warriors or rogues, or 4th level as fighters.  10% of goblin tribes will have a witch doctor with 1d6 levels (see below).

*Goblin Witch Doctors*

Goblins worship malevolent fey Powers.  Goblin witch doctors are a type of specialty priest (see “Cleric” in the RCFG Players’ Guide) that can gain up to six levels.  They have a separate spell list from clerics, and exchange Aura of Faith at 3rd level for Aura of Malevolence.  They gain different abilities using Focus Divine Power I, as described below.  Witch doctor Acolytes are witch doctors, not clerics.

•	Focus Divine Power I:  A goblin witch doctor can focus divine power in the following ways:

o	Create Undead:  This usage allows the witch doctor to temporarily animate corpses or skeletons, to a maximum of 1 Hit Die per witch doctor level.  This animation lasts only 1 hour, but is otherwise similar to animate dead, although there is no material component. 

o	Command Undead:  As an evil cleric.

o	Selective Invisibility:  This usage allows the witch doctor to select one creature per witch doctor level, to whom he is invisible.  Other creatures can see him normally.  Each creature gains a Perception or Willpower save (DC 10 + witch doctor level) to see through this glamour.  Otherwise, the power lasts 1 minute per witch doctor level, or until the witch doctor attacks a selected creature (which dispels the invisibility for that creature only).  The witch doctor can select any creature he can see.

•	Aura of Malevolence:  At 3rd level, a witch doctor exudes a malignant aura that causes enemy creatures within 30 feet to suffer a penalty to all attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.  This penalty is –1 for 3rd level witch doctors, e –2 for 4th to 5th level witch doctors, and –6 for 6th level witch doctors.

Witch Doctor Spells
	Level 0	Level 1	Level 2
1	Cause Fear	Cause Light Wounds	Augury
2	Cause Minor Wounds	Charm Person	Cause Moderate Wounds
3	Ceremonial Rite	Command	Entangle
4	Darkness	Comprehend Languages	Enthral
5	Detect Magic	Faerie Gold	Magic Weapon
6	Touch of Fatigue	Spider Climb	Obscuring Fog
7	Ventriloquism	Unseen Servant	Second Sight

NOTE:  Cause minor wounds, cause light wounds, and cause moderate wounds are the reversed spells of cure minor wounds, cure light wounds, and cure moderate wounds, respectively.

Special:  Each level a goblin takes in the witch doctor class causes some physical deformation.  Examples of deformation include cat-like or rat-like tails, hands like rat paws, cat-like faces, and so on.  The GM should consider using the features of various small animals that have a supernatural and or nocturnal connotation in folklore, such as ravens, cats, rats, mice, weasels, foxes, owls, bats, and the like.  By the same token, the GM should avoid using the features of animals normally allied with humans, such as dogs and horses.  These deformations generally have no game effect.

We must not look at goblin men,
We must not buy their fruits:
Who knows upon what soil they fed
Their hungry thirsty roots?

– Christina Rossetti, The Goblin Market​
*Faerie Goblins*

Among the humanoids, goblins and bugbears are the most closely related to the fey.  In some campaign worlds, all goblins are fey.  On other worlds, all goblins are humanoids.  In most RCFG campaign worlds, about 20% of all enclaves consist of faerie goblins rather than the normal, humanoid, types.

Faerie goblins exchange the “Humanoid” type for the “Fey” type, although they keep the “Goblin” subtype.  In addition to the classes allowed to normal goblins, faerie goblins may become bards (to a maximum of 4th level) and sorcerers (to a maximum of 6th level).  Faerie goblin sorcerers may choose from among the following spell sources:  (1) Dreams, (2) Elemental Earth, (3-4) Faerie, (5) Greenblooded, (6) Infernal, (7) Necromantic, and (8) Shadow.  The numbers in parentheses are to determine faerie goblin spell sources randomly using 1d8.

*SIDEBAR:  Goblin Beasts*

Both normal and faerie goblins keep animals that have been transformed from long association with goblins.  Most of these animals gain dark coats, an aversion to light (causing a – 2 penalty to attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as with goblins), and darkvision to a range of 60 feet.  They may be smaller than normal, larger than normal, more aggressive than normal, etc., as the GM desires.  Some may have strange growths, extra heads, or strange behaviours.  Below are four beasts common to goblin enclaves.

Banefox (Work in Progress)

Black Goat (Work in Progress)

Bogie Bear (Work in Progress)

Greywether (Work in Progress)

*Tactics * (Work in Progess)

*Goblins as Characters* (Work in Progress)


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...atures-painting/254735-help-artwork-rcfg.html

The beg-a-thon begins........


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 21, 2009)

Forgot to say before, that in particular, I like the pic you chose for your avatar, as it so happens. Also, the Triceratops one. Even though it's green as well. 

Actually, what colour _were_ those things? I suppose it could be difficult to determine anyhow. Ah, I'm rambling. Good goblins, by the way. And, if I didn't mention it once or twice already - I can't recall - the Sorcerer setup you've got going so far looks great.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 21, 2009)

Aus_Snow said:


> Forgot to say before, that in particular, I like the pic you chose for your avatar, as it so happens. Also, the Triceratops one. Even though it's green as well.
> 
> Actually, what colour _were_ those things?




Whatever colour you want them to be.    Barring using a TARDIS to check, of course.  



> Good goblins, by the way. And, if I didn't mention it once or twice already - I can't recall - the Sorcerer setup you've got going so far looks great.




You did, and I thank you.

I'm glad you like the goblins.  I did an illustration last night of a goblin riding a black goat with two banefoxes for "hunting dogs".  I think it turned out pretty well, and you will have a chance to see for yourself after I've scanned it.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 22, 2009)

A goblin riding a black goat, with two banefoxes.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 26, 2009)

spam reported.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 27, 2009)

Aus_Snow said:


> spam reported.




? Eh ?


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 27, 2009)

They (the moderators) must have removed the actual spam, but (evidently) not my 'report' post.

I didn't realise until recently, that the proper way of dealing with spam on EN World is exactly that: report the post, the usual way, then post a reply stating 'spam reported' or the like. So that they're not flooded with reports, I suppose.

The thread about that is in the 'meta' forum. Sometimes, it seems that they remove the 'report' post along with the spam. Not this time. 

So no, I'm not going [more] mad [than usual], or trying to bug you, or. . . um, anything like that.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 1, 2009)

*More User-Friendlly than in 3.5?*

Although it might seem silly to some, it took a bit of work to make this spell work the way that I wanted it to, and I'd like to know what you think of this version.  The old Enthral requires the DM to know the Charisma of every creature in a crowd, as well as figure out the saves of all creatures, significant or not.

I hope that this version is cleaner, easier to use, and makes as much sense from a simulationist point of view.  

Please comment!

*Enthral*

Enchantment [Charm]
Class and Level:  Bard 2, Cleric 2
Casting Time:  Action (but special, see text)
Components:  V, S
Range:  150 feet
Target:  Any number of creatures
Duration:  Up to 1 hour (see text)
Save:  Special (Reasoning or Willpower negates; see text)

This spell can hold a group of creatures spellbound, so long as they can hear the caster and understand his words.  To cast the spell, the caster must speak or sing without interruption for 1 full round.

Creatures with fewer than 2 HD give the caster their undivided attention, ignoring their surroundings unless attacked.  These creatures gain no saving throw.  While enthralled, they are friendly to the caster, viewing his words in the best possible light.

Creatures with more than 2 HD but less than 4 HD may make a Reasoning or Willpower save to negate this effect.  Any potentially affected creature of a race or religion unfriendly to the caster gets a +4 bonus on the saving throw.  While enthralled, they are friendly to the caster, viewing his words in the best possible light.

Creatures with 4 or more HD may make a save to negate this effect, as can creatures with more than 2 HD.  If the save is failed, however, creatures with 4 or more HD are still aware of their surroundings and gain a new saving throw if witness to actions that they oppose.  While enthralled, they are indifferent to the caster, but interested in his words, unless his words really are favourable to them.

The effect lasts as long as the caster speaks or sings, to a maximum of 1 hour. Those enthralled by the caster take no action while he speaks or sings and for 1d3 rounds thereafter while they discuss the topic or performance.  
Those entering the area during the performance must also successfully save or become enthralled.  The speech ends (but the 1d3-round delay still applies) if the caster loses concentration or does anything other than speak or sing.  The spell ends (and the delay does not apply) if the creatures so enthralled are attacked in any overt way.

Those not enthralled can try to end the spell by jeering and heckling.  The caster may make a Reasoning save or a Perform check as a free action, adding his caster level to the roll.  The heckler with the highest bonus then makes an opposed Reasoning save or Perform check, with a +1 bonus per 5 hecklers present (round up).  If the hecklers win, the spell ends.  If not, further heckling has no effect on the spell.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 15, 2009)

*RCFG Haste*

*Haste*
_Transmutation_
Class and Level:  Wizard 3
Casting Time:  Action –4 
Components:  V, S, M
Range:  30 feet
Target:  One creature per caster level
Duration:  1 round per caster level
Save:   None (but see below)

The transmuted creatures move and act more quickly than normal, each gaining a +2 bonus to initiative per caster level of the spell caster.   At the end of the spell, creatures affected must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + caster level) or suffer 1d6 points of damage per caster level due to system shock.

Material Component: A shaving of licorice root.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 19, 2009)

If you're interested in RCFG, and you're on Facebook, you are invited to join my new group:  Interested in RCFG | Facebook


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 20, 2009)

*RCFG Magic Jar, Magic Mouth, and Magic Missile*

*Magic Jar*
Necromancy [Possession]
Class and Level:  Wizard 5
Casting Time:  Action
Components:  V, S, F
Range:  100 feet
Target:  One creature
Duration:  1 hour per caster level, or until the caster returns to his body; see text
Save:   Special; see text

This risky spell allows the caster to transfer his or her mind into that of another creature, trapping the other creature’s soul in a gem (of not less than 100 gp value) that is the material component of the spell.  To accomplish the transfer of souls, the caster must trap his or her own life essence within the gem prior to the transfer.  This gem then becomes the “magic jar” of the spell name.  If the transfer fails (see below), the caster’s soul is trapped until it can take over a host or otherwise escape.

When the caster first transfers his or her own life essence into the gem, his or her body must be within 100 feet of gem.  The range also limits the distance at which the caster’s soul may later escape from the gem and into another body.  After the caster’s soul moves into the gem, his or her physical body becomes inert and lifeless.  Once in the gem, the caster can target and attempt to possess creatures within 100 feet of the gem.  A creature must have a soul to be possessed, so that most constructs, oozes, undead, and vermin are immune to possession by magic jar.  The GM may rule that specific creatures of these types can be affected, however.

The spell represents, in many ways, a contest of will between the caster and the creature whose body he or she seeks to possess.  The caster and the target creature engage in a Willpower Action Save contest, with a value of 30.  If the caster wins, he or she forces the creature into the magic jar.  If the creature succeeds, the caster may make successive attempts to take over the same host by beginning another Willpower Action Save contest on his or her initiative.  If the caster succeeds, he or she may choose to move back to the gem (thereby returning the trapped soul to its body) and attempt to possess another body, until the end of the spell duration.  The resisting creature may choose to save as a reaction, rather than using an Action Save, but rolls with a –4 penalty (but then may use its action to do something else, if it has not been trapped in the gem).

If a creature’s soul is trapped in the magic jar by the caster, it has a chance to escape by instituting a new Willpower Action Save contest, so long as its original body is within 100 feet of the gem.  The trapped creature gains a +2 bonus to its saves when attempting to return to its own body.  If it escapes, the caster’s soul is returned to the magic jar.  If the creature’s original body is not available, it may attempt to possess another body that comes within range so long as the spell is still in effect.  In this case, the creature has a –2 penalty to its Action Saves.

It generally takes a creature other than the caster some time to accustom itself to its new circumstances before it can institute a new Willpower Action Save contest.  This is usually 20 rounds minus its Reasoning save modifier, so that a creature with a Reasoning save modifier of +6 could begin attempting to possess a body after 14 rounds, and a creature with a Reasoning save modifier of –8 could do so after 28 rounds have passed.  Of course, by this time its original body may well be beyond range.

A creature in the magic jar waiting to possess another body (including the caster) can sense creatures beyond the jar, but not their nature, with the exception of its original body, which it always recognizes.  They cannot sense dead creatures, so only the caster can sense his own, uninhabited body.  The gem may be moved from its original location, but not, obviously, by the caster.  When the caster possesses another body, he or she gains complete control of its movement and acquires any memories that the body might reflexively recall (how to fly, fight with claws, use innate magical powers, etc).  The caster does not gain any knowledge from the creature’s mind, such as languages known or the location of a lair, for the mind is trapped in the magic jar.  The caster retains his or her own mind while possessing the other body, so if the body possesses the correct physical attributes the caster can continue to cast his or her spells from within the new body.

In general, the caster gains the Fortitude, Perception, Prowess, and Reflexes saves of the new body, while retaining his or her own Reasoning and Willpower saves.  The caster also gains the new body’s Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution scores while inhabiting it.  Where questions arise as to which powers belong to the new body, and which powers were resident in the possessed creature’s mind, the GM makes the final determination.

If the host body is slain during the spell’s duration, the caster returns to the magic jar, if within range, and the life force of the host departs (it is dead).  If the host body is slain beyond the range of the spell, both the caster and the host die.  Any life force with nowhere to go is treated as slain.  

Destroying the gem ends the spell, and the spell can be dispelled at either the magic jar or at the host’s location.  Otherwise, the spell ends when the caster sends his or her soul back to his or her own body, leaving the receptacle empty, or the spell duration expires.  A creature’s soul caught in the magic jar when the spell ends is trapped there forever, unless rescued by means of a limited wish or wish spell.  If the spell ends because the gem is destroyed, any soul trapped therein is destroyed as well, although if the caster’s body is within range of the magic jar when the spell ends, he or she may return to his or her body as a free reaction regardless of what caused the spell to end.  Otherwise, all attempts to move one’s soul cost at least an action (and possibly more, in the case of an Action Save contest.

Focus:  A gem or crystal worth at least 100 gp.


*Magic Missile*
Evocation [Force]
Class and Level:  Wizard 1
Casting Time:  Action
Components:  V, S
Range:  100 feet
Target:  Up to five creatures
Duration:  Instantaneous
Save:   None

A missile of magical energy darts forth from the caster’s fingertips and strikes its target, dealing 1d4+1 points of force damage.  The missile strikes unerringly so long as the caster can see even part of the creature.  Total cover or total concealment, therefore, defeat this spell.  Specific parts of a creature can’t be singled out, and inanimate objects can be neither targeted nor damaged by the spell.  Magic missiles are individually about six inches long, and may take almost any appearance – many casters having signature forms their missiles take based upon their interests or personality.

For every two caster levels beyond 1st, the caster gains an additional missile to a maximum of five missiles, so that a caster has two at 3rd level, three at 5th, four at 7th, and five at 9th level or higher.  A caster with multiple missiles can have them strike a single creature or several creatures, but must designate targets before you applying spell resistance or rolling damage.

Although the general type of magic missile uses missiles of force, varients of this spell may use energy of any type.  There is, therefore, a Cold version of magic missile, a Fire version, an Electricity version, and a Sonic version.  Each of these versions is a seperate spell, however, and must be learned seperately.  Each additional version exchanges the Force descriptor for the energy type it uses.  If a wizard knows several versions of magic missile, the spells are so similar that he need only memorize magic missile, and can choose which version to cast when the spell is actually used.


*Magic Mouth*
Illusion [Glamour]
Class and Level:  Wizard 2
Casting Time:  1 minute or more (see text)
Components:  V, S, M, (XP; see text)
Range:  30 feet
Target:  One creature or object
Duration:  1 day per caster level
Save:   Willpower negates; see text

This spell imbues the chosen object or creature with an enchanted mouth that suddenly appears and speaks its message the next time a specified event occurs.  The message, which must be twenty-five or fewer words long, can be in any language known by the caster, and can be delivered over a period of 10 minutes.  The mouth cannot utter verbal components, use command words, or activate magical effects.  It does, however, move according to the words articulated; if it were placed upon a statue, the mouth of the statue would move and appear to speak.  Of course, magic mouth can be placed upon a tree, rock, or any other object or creature.  When placed upon a creature, a Willpower save negates the effect.

The spell functions when specific conditions are fulfilled, as decided by the caster when casting the spell.  Conditions can be as general or as detailed as desired, although only visual and audible triggers can be used.  Triggers react to what appears to be the case, and can be fooled by disguises and illusions.  Normal darkness does not defeat a visual trigger, but magical darkness or invisibility does.  Silent movement or magical silence defeats audible triggers, which can otherwise be keyed to general types of noises or to a specific noise or spoken word.  Actions can serve as triggers if they are visible or audible.  A magic mouth cannot distinguish level, Hit Dice, or class except by external garb.  It can be set to be triggered by one or more persons known to the caster (although, again, it can be fooled by illusions or disguises).  The range limit of a trigger is 15 feet per caster level, so a 6th-level caster can command a magic mouth to respond to triggers as far as 90 feet away.

The casting time of the spell is 1 minute plus the time required to speak whatever the magic mouth is to say, up to 11 minutes total.

The caster can choose to place a small part of his essence into the magic mouth, making it able to respond with a limited amount of sentience.  Such a magic mouth knows only part of what the caster knew when casting the spell, so that it may answer questions about one or more topics chosen by the caster when the spell is cast.  For example, the caster may wish the magic mouth to know what he knows about local geography, a specific dungeon, or a plan that he wishes to pass on to companions who are following him thereafter.  This sort of magic mouth takes 20 minutes casting time, and the caster must pay the XP Cost.

Material Component:  A small bit of honeycomb and jade dust worth 10 gp.

XP Cost:  250 XP, under the conditions described above only.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 5, 2009)

*The RCFG Ankheg!*

*Ankheg*
(Huge Vermin)

*Movement:*  30 ft., burrow 20 ft.
*Armour Class:*  18
*Initiative Bonus: * +2
*Hit Dice:*  3d8+12
*Attacks:*  1 Bite (2d6 plus 1d4 acid)
*Special Attacks:*  Ambush, Grab (with Reach), Spit Acid (60 ft. line, 4d4 acid damage, Reflexes DC 14 for half)
*Special Defences:*  None
*Special Qualities:*  Low-light vision, Tremorsense
*Saves: * Fort +6, Perc +6, Prow +8, Reas –, Refl +3, Will –.
*Ability Scores:*  S 21, I 1, W 12, D 10, C 17, Ch 6.
*Morale:*  10

*Habitat:*  Temperate to Warm Light Forests and Plains
*Frequency:*  Rare
*No. Appearing:*  1 or 2d4
*Skills:*  Climb +8, Stealth +4
*Treasure Type:*  Incidental
*XP Value: * 

An ankheg is a huge insect-like creature that burrows beneath light woodland and fertile pastureland.  It appears to be a cross between a mantis, a cockroach, and a pill bug.  Its carapace is usually yellowish-brown to dark brown, but sometimes has green highlights.  They can burrow through soil using mandibles and legs, or even loose stone at half their normal burrowing speed.  Ankhegs usually lair in a series of tunnels beneath the surface, where the ground is more compact and their burrows do not collapse beneath them.  

They do not hoard treasure.  Sometimes, however, incidental treasure may be found near an ankheg’s lair – this is generally evidence of past victims.  They have been known to burrow into cave complexes, dungeons, and old barrows, which they defend as their lair.  In this case, an ankheg tunnel may lead to more spectacular finds.

Ankhegs lurk beneath loose soil with only their antennae showing, waiting to sense prey through their vibrations.  When another creature approaches within 60 feet of an ankheg, it is detected through tremorsense.  The ankheg explodes upward in a shower of earth, attempting to surprise its prey.  When ambushing prey in this fashion, ankhegs gain a +10 bonus to their Stealth check to determine surprise.

When an ankheg bites, it spits a small amount of digestive acid into the wound, which is reflected in the listed bite damage.  In addition, an ankheg can spit a stream of this acid up to 60 feet away, although it can only do so once every 1d4 x 10 minutes.  The acid stream affects every creature within range of the attack along the line, causing 4d4 damage.  A Reflexes save (DC 14) reduces the damage by half.  As a reaction, a creature can instead save to block this attack, taking twice the normal acid damage (8d4 points) if successful.  Once an ankheg spits acid, it no longer does acid damage with its bite attack until half the recharge time has expired.  Thus, an ankheg which takes 20 minutes to be able to spit acid again causes no acid damage with its bite for 10 minutes.  At the GM’s discretion, an ankheg’s acid spitting attack may provoke a morale check from affected creatures.

An ankheg can grab with its mantislike forelegs.  These legs have reach, being able to attack opponents up to 10 feet away from the ankheg.  This is a touch attack, and causes no damage, but the ankheg can automatically bite any grabbed creature thereafter with a +4 bonus to its attack roll.  A grabbed opponent can escape by making a Prowess Action Save or an Escape Artist skill check, opposed by the ankheg’s Prowess save.

*Tactics*

The ankheg is an ambush predator.  It prefers to attack by surprise, combining a charge move with a grab attack, targeting the largest creature it senses (up to size Large).  Given the opportunity, an ankheg will consume a grabbed creature immediately, or retreat with it into its burrow if other creatures disturb its dining.  It usually takes an ankheg 1d4 hours to digest a meal, during which time it will only fight in defence of itself or its lair, or to prove fitness for mating.   An ankheg that grabs a pack mule, therefore, is no further danger to a group of adventurers provided that they leave the creature alone.

An ankheg that misses in its initial grab attack continues to grab until it succeeds, or until prey flees.  Ankhegs do not pursue prey that successfully gets beyond the range of their acid spit, but they will attempt to spit acid at retreating prey as a last resort.  Spitting acid is otherwise reserved to dissuade creatures that succeed in a single attack that either causes ¼ of the ankheg’s total hit points in damage, or that brings the ankheg down to ½ hit points or fewer.

*Short Form*

Ankheg (Huge Vermin):  Mv 30 ft., burrow 20 ft.; AC 18; Init +2; HD 3d8+12; Att 1 bite (2d6 plus 1d4 acid); SA Ambush (+10 Stealth), Grab (with Reach), Spit Acid (60 ft. line, 4d4 acid damage, Reflexes DC 14 for half); SD None; SQ Low-light Vision, Tremorsense; SV (Fort +6, Perc +6, Prow +8, Reas –, Refl +3, Will –); ML 10; XP .  Skills:  Climb +8, Stealth +4.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 16, 2009)

This is just to let you know that I am completing a preview of some RCFG monsters, in what is expected to be their final format.  This is in preparation for the August release of the RCFG Players' Guide.  This should be what the final pages will look like for these monsters, complete with illustrations and quotes (where they will appear).  The page numbers, of course, will change.  

This Monstrous Preview will be available in pdf format within 72 hours of my writing this.

A download link will be provided at that time to members of the Facebook “Interested in RCFG” group (Login | Facebook).


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 18, 2009)

I have to go to a funeral tomorrow, so I am pushing off the Facebook preview until Monday. I had considered putting out the preview today instead, but you'll get a better product if I wait.

FYI, the Monstrous Preview will contain creatures that will be in the Big Book of Monsters, but will not appear in A Fistful of Monsters, so group members will get some extras to play with for having joined.

Remember, too, that the text will be almost completely OGC, so you can use the flavour or mechanics in non-RCFG products to your heart's content.

Daniel


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 23, 2009)

Just a quick note:  If you are in the Facebook group, and the first link did not work, I just sent another that should.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 24, 2009)

I am now feverishly at work to get the Player's Guide out by August 4th, so there will be no updates here until that time (although I will pop by to answer questions).

Thanks for all your interest and support!

Daniel


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a quick note -- if you have posted to this thread prior to now, there will be a Special Thanks to you in the intro of the book unless you request that there not be.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 23, 2009)

*Some RCFG Weapon Descriptions*

*Lariat (R C):*  This is simply a piece of rope, generally 20 feet long, tied into a lasso.

A successful hit ropes the target.  A roped target has a –2 penalty to attack rolls, and a –4 penalty on effective Dexterity (and thus a –2 penalty on AC).  
If the wielder succeeds on an opposed Prowess AS, he or she can limit the movement of the entangled foe by the length of the rope.  If the wielder wins the opposed Prowess AS by 5 or more, a mounted foe can be pulled from its mount, inflicting falling damage. If mounted, the wielder may add the Prowess of the mount to any opposed Prowess AS if the lariat is attached to the pommel of the mount’s saddle.

A roped creature can escape with an Escape Artist check (DC 20) or a DC 25 Prowess AS.

A lariat has reach, the range of which is determined by the length of the rope (usually 20 feet).

A critical hit with a lariat can trip an opponent, or can pin limbs (with a 25% chance of pinning each limb).

A lariat can only use a lariat against creatures between Tiny and Large size, inclusive.


*Longbow (2):*  A longbow is too unwieldy to use while are mounted.  If using the optional Pull Strength rule (see sidebar), the maximum pull strength of a longbow is +2.


*Longbow, Composite (2):*  A composite longbow can be used while mounted.  If using the optional Pull Strength rule (see sidebar), the minimum pull strength of a composite longbow is +1.


*Main Gauche (T C):*  This is a parrying dagger, meant to be used as an off-handed weapon.  It often has an elaborate hilt, similar to those found on larger fencing blades, to aid in blocking and disarming manoeuvres.

A critical hit with a main gauche can disarm instead of causing damage.


*Mancatcher (R 2 C):*  The mancatcher consists of a large rattan loop on the end of a wooden pole.  

On a critical hit, the loop is dropped around the target, instead of additional damage.  

If an opposed Prowess AS is successful, the person wielding the mancatcher can limit the movement of the entangled foe by the length of the pole (10 feet).  If the creature caught in the mancatcher attempts to cast a spell, it must make a DC 15 Concentration check or be unable to cast the spell.  

A creature can escape from a mancatcher by making an Escape Artist check (DC 20), or by making a Prowess AS (DC 30).

For an additional 2 gp. A spike may be seated at the base of the loop, where it attaches to the pole.  The spike can be extended as a Reaction to make things more difficult for the captured foe, imposing a –4 penalty to all checks for the creature within the loop.  Moreover, if the person in the loop attempts the Prowess AS, it takes an automatic 1d6 damage from the spike.

A mancatcher has 10-foot reach, and cannot be used against adjacent foes.  
It is only effective on foes of sizes Small to Large, inclusive.  It is only effective on foes with a discernable head and neck.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 4, 2009)

The RCFG Player's Guide is a bit behind schedule; hopefully not more than a few weeks.

Sorry about the delay.

RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 2, 2009)

Still running a bit behind, but with over 120 pages in their final format, so things are going well.  I've been on vacation for 2 weeks, which has allowed me to get a bit done, but home life (as always) has caused a few unexpected bumps.  Overall, though, one chapter remains to format, then the appendixes, table of contents, index, and full OGL.

(whew)

RC


----------



## Aus_Snow (Sep 3, 2009)

Great to hear it's all still happening. And nearly there, for the first document!  Still just as keen to check it out.

See ya 'round.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 3, 2009)

Aus_Snow said:


> Great to hear it's all still happening. And nearly there, for the first document!  Still just as keen to check it out.




Glad to hear it.

I am finding Office 2007 harder to format things in than its predecessor, and so I am making a series of pdf files, which will later be assembled into one large pdf file.  Because the OGL is a section, I haven't posted the individual pdf files.

Meanwhile, I have actually started an ongoing RCFG campaign with the materials currently available (I have more than you do right now, sorry about that).

I have included an RCFG character sheet with this post, though!


RC


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 3, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> I am finding Office 2007 harder to format things in than its predecessor, and so I am making a series of pdf files, which will later be assembled into one large pdf file.  Because the OGL is a section, I haven't posted the individual pdf files.



I also had a bit of learning to do with Office 2007, and there are a few things I'm not real thrilled about.  I did find really using styles made things easier, but formatting a table of contents is harder/trickier.

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Sep 3, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> I have included an RCFG character sheet with this post, though!
> 
> 
> RC




The character sheet is pretty cool. Two things make it stand out.

1) It has sack. More character sheets need sack.

2) Henchmen are mentioned as an afterthought to animals & pets as is proper for maintaining that old school feel.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 4, 2009)

Glad that my sack has amused someone.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 9, 2009)

Every rpg with even sorta-complex combat rules should have a page like this.

RC


----------



## ExploderWizard (Sep 10, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Every rpg with even sorta-complex combat rules should have a page like this.
> 
> RC




Nice summary. Can active defense be used in conjuction with defensive withdrawl? One of the things that always made retreat in D&D such an unattractive option was that you had to move away slowly, making it easy for an enemy to catch you but didn't get any increased defense for an action that was completely defensive to compensate.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 10, 2009)

ExploderWizard said:


> Nice summary.




Thanks.



> Can active defense be used in conjuction with defensive withdrawl? One of the things that always made retreat in D&D such an unattractive option was that you had to move away slowly, making it easy for an enemy to catch you but didn't get any increased defense for an action that was completely defensive to compensate.




It requires an Action to set up an active defense.  Once in place, though, an active defense remains in place until the combat ends or some other condition occurs that negates it narratively (for example, an Acrobatics active defense being negated by a grapple Special Manoeuver).

If you are using the Fully Defensive combat mode, you can also add your weapon skill ranks to your AC, giving you a significant chance to survive a withdrawal.

(True for both PCs and monsters.)


RC


----------



## ExploderWizard (Sep 10, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> It requires an Action to set up an active defense. Once in place, though, an active defense remains in place until the combat ends or some other condition occurs that negates it narratively (for example, an Acrobatics active defense being negated by a grapple Special Manoeuver).
> 
> If you are using the Fully Defensive combat mode, you can also add your weapon skill ranks to your AC, giving you a significant chance to survive a withdrawal.
> 
> ...




Sounds great. A careful defensive withdrawal sounds like a much more attractive option than it is in many systems.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 14, 2009)

Working on the Appendixes as of today.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2009)

*List of RCFG Appendixes*


I.	Spell Descriptions
II.	Spell Research & Magic Item Creation
III.	Minimum Caster Levels
IV.	Option:  RCFG Modern
V.	Option:  Planetary Romance
VI.	Option:  Psionics
VII.	Option:  Variant Classes
VIII.	Common Statblocks
IX.	Sample Characters
X.	Examples of Play
XI.	Recommended Reading & Viewing
XII.	Open Gaming License


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 25, 2009)

*Robin Hood:*  Human Fighter 2, Ranger 2, Rogue 6

HD:  6d10 + 3d8 + 11; Hp 64

Str 12 (+1); Int 14 (+2); Wis 14 (+2); Dex 18 (+4); Con 12 (+1); Cha 16 (+3)

Move 30 ft.

*Skills:*

Acrobatics 11+4 (+15), Bluff 11+3 (+14), Climb 6+4 (+10), Diplomacy 9+3 (+12), Disguise 9+3 (+12), Heal 3+2 (+5), Intimidate 6+3 (+9), Ride 5+4 (+9), Stealth 9+4 (+13), Swim 4+1 (+5), Wilderness Lore 11+2 (+13)

*Weapon Skills:*

Archery 8, Fencing 8, Knife Fighting 1, Knife Throwing 1, Quarterstaff 6, Sword Fighting 3, Unarmed Strike 3

*Saves:*

Prowess +5
Endurance +4
Reflex +11
Reasoning +4
Willpower +5
Perception +9

*Class Features:*


Cut Through the Rabble (2 attacks)

Skilled at Arms I

Combat Style Bonus (Rapid Shot, +1 attack)

Favoured Enemy I (humans, +1 bonus)

Track I

Woodland Stride

Evasion

Trapfinding

Rogue Bonus I (Thug)

Sneak Attack (+2d6)

Rogue Bonus II (Acrobat)

Gang Leader

Sixth Sense


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 16, 2009)

Last night, I ran a game in what has become an ongoing campaign using the RCFG ruleset as it exists to date (by the end of next week, a PDF of everything now available will be released as well, for anyone interested).  The party consisted of a 1st-level Barbarian, a 2nd-level rogue, and (for his first game using this ruleset) a 1st-level sorcerer (necromantic spell source).

It took half the session to get the sorcerer completed, partly due to unfamiliarity with the new ruleset, and partly because the player in question was used to 3e and 4e, where initial choices can come back to bite you later.  In the end, he was quite pleased with a game which was more player-choice-in-game-driven, and less character-build-driven.  

(And while I realize that you can do both with any ruleset, his unsolicited comment was that this aspect of the RCFG ruleset "really helped with role-playing".)

I made use of _The Pod Caverns of the Sinister Shroom _(GROGNARDIA: REVIEW: The Pod-Caverns of the Sinister Shroom), which I picked up here in Toronto at The Hairy Tarantula.  It took no more time to prep than was required to read and understand the module.  I was able to do all conversions necessary on the fly without pause or difficulty.

The players had a blast.  I had a blast.  It was, simply put, the best gaming experience I have had, in terms of energy and players thinking about aspects of the game environment as though they were there, since high school.  You really can recapture that feeling!

If you are interested in RCFG, or old-school gaming at all, I strongly urge you to dust off your favourite 1e adventures, and pick up some of the newer OSRIC, Basic Fantasy, and Labyrinth Lord materials.  Expeditious Retreat's _The Pod Caverns of the Sinister Shroom_ obviously gets a big thumbs-up from me.  They are easy to modify from one system to another, and still offer a heck of a bang for the buck in terms of page count and materials.

Really, last night was the embodiment of all the reasons I enjoy gaming.  I hope the best for all En Worlders in their games, and hope that all of our future gaming is at least half as good!


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh, and may I add that there was an incident of *spontaneous mapping *that occurred?!?


----------



## Aus_Snow (Oct 17, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Oh, and may I add that there was an incident of *spontaneous mapping *that occurred?!?



Sounds a bit dire. Everyone ok? 

I assume you mean that one or more of the (non-veteran) players starting mapping the area their characters were in, with no prompting, etc. . .? Not a term I've come across, is all. Anyway, if so, awesome!

And in general, it sounds like RCFG does all you were hoping it would do.  Well, enables & encourages the stuff you were hoping it would enable & encourage. Bleh, you know what I mean.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 19, 2009)

Aus_Snow said:


> Sounds a bit dire. Everyone ok?
> 
> I assume you mean that one or more of the (non-veteran) players starting mapping the area their characters were in, with no prompting, etc. . .? Not a term I've come across, is all. Anyway, if so, awesome!




AFAICT, I coined it for that post, and that is exactly what it means.  And it was awesome.

It seems to me that relying on minis creates a "game space" that occurs on the tabletop, whereas a less-minis-reliant game creates a "game space" that instead inhabits an imaginary space.  Mapping (esp. on the players' part) is an attempt to bring that imaginary space into more concrete existence.  I view what occurred as evidence of a level of investment in the imaginary space that was missing (IME) with WotC-D&D.  Especially when coupled with commentary at the table and after.  It was, indeed, sweet.



> And in general, it sounds like RCFG does all you were hoping it would do.  Well, enables & encourages the stuff you were hoping it would enable & encourage. Bleh, you know what I mean.




Yep.

Thus far, it is exceeding my expectations.  Of course, YMMV, in that it is a ruleset designed specifically to capitalize on my personal GMing strengths and bolster my personal weaknesses.  

This Friday, a pdf of all Player's Guide work to date will be available.

RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 19, 2009)

Also, it does not hurt that _*The Pod Caverns of the Sinister Shroom*_ is excellent fun!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 20, 2009)

OK, I have a 221-page document (214 pages of "meat", cover, OGL, and character sheet) ready.  I just need to upload it today or tomorrow, and then I will provide a link.  You will see that I am still enmeshed in spell descriptions.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.danieljbishop.ca/RCFG Player's Guide O2009PRR.pdf

EDIT:  Comments are very welcome.  If you don't want to comment here, please email me at ravencrowking at hotmail dot com.  Thank you.


----------



## Sanglorian (Oct 28, 2009)

I was surprised that for a game that seemed quite hotly anticipated there have been no responses on this thread. Are people discussing this game more elsewhere?

I recommend updating the first post of this thread, the thread title, the Facebook group and your website to attract more feedback.

I created a character (a dwarf illusionist 1) and flicked through some of the book. I have suggestions, but I'll warn you I'm probably not your target audience - I've become more interested in indie games over the past few years. Nonetheless, I hope you find my comments useful:



*I can't see the trees for the forest. *RCFG _feels _like 3.5 with a few changes. Your genuine innovations and adaptations are hidden away in sidebars, in the combat chapter, in the spells appendix, and so on.
*Glossary is a wall of text. *You need to start your document with what your game is about and what are the new and special rules that facilitate that. Put the glossary at the end and give me the terms I need at the starts of the chapters where I need them.
*3.5 complexity compounds with pre-3E complexity. *Instead of taking the simpler elements of 3.5 and the simpler elements of pre-3E D&D, it seems you've taken the more complex elements of each. Your 1E ideas are hidden by 3E rules bloat and the 3E simplifications are obscured by unnecessary 2E rules.
*A lot to digest. *3.5 gets away with its complexity because I know and play 3.5. RCFG takes 3.5's complexity but changes it - I don't know which 3.5 rules I've learned apply and which ones don't. I suggest creating a quickplay document - a la Basic D&D - of all the rules I need for levels 1 to 3.
*Monsters. *I know this is a player's guide but until the Big Book of monsters comes out I need something to kill.
*Ability scores. *It's unclear whether we can distribute our rolled ability scores however we like or if they're in order.
*Options bloat. *Do we need that many weapons and armours? It threatens to slow down character creation considerably.
*Weapon training vs skill points. *It was unclear to me what it meant to have weapon training and what it meant to have skill points in a weapon skill.
I'll give RCFG another look through next time I get the chance. If you have any questions about my feedback, feel free to ask.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 28, 2009)

Sanglorian,

Thank you for your comments!  I have updated the thread title as per your suggestion.  You may not be my "target audience", but I do appreciate your comments (which I will address shortly).

Again, my overarching goals for the ruleset are:

*  easy to run sandbox games 
*  easy to rule/stat on the fly 
*  easy to use/adapt materials from other systems, including all versions of the world's most popular frpg 
*  easy to create both high-level and low-level characters 
*  flexible without sacrificing playability 
*  lower fantasy, less wahoo than 3.5/4e 



Sanglorian said:


> *I can't see the trees for the forest. *RCFG _feels _like 3.5 with a few changes. Your genuine innovations and adaptations are hidden away in sidebars, in the combat chapter, in the spells appendix, and so on.




In play, it doesn't feel like 3.5 (to me and to the other playtesters).  If you grab any 1e module and invert the ACs, you could try running the game on that basis as a trial.  I would recommend determing monster Init bonuses ahead of time, usually +0, +2, or +4.  +6 or higher for very fast creatures, -4 for slow creatures like zombies.

Some changes that might not seem important at first can really change the way play occurs.



> *Glossary is a wall of text. *You need to start your document with what your game is about and what are the new and special rules that facilitate that. Put the glossary at the end and give me the terms I need at the starts of the chapters where I need them.




The actual release will have introduction pages numbered with Roman numerals, as well as contents pages & index.



> *3.5 complexity compounds with pre-3E complexity. *Instead of taking the simpler elements of 3.5 and the simpler elements of pre-3E D&D, it seems you've taken the more complex elements of each. Your 1E ideas are hidden by 3E rules bloat and the 3E simplifications are obscured by unnecessary 2E rules.




Although 2e rules may be incorporated into the game by the enterprising GM, and 2e modules convert as easily as those of any other edition, there are no 2e rules in RCFG.

There is certainly a higher entry bar than with 0e, but that comes with additional complexity.  Thus far, playtesting has indicated that by the third character most players can complete the process in 15 minutes or so.  



> *A lot to digest. *3.5 gets away with its complexity because I know and play 3.5. RCFG takes 3.5's complexity but changes it - I don't know which 3.5 rules I've learned apply and which ones don't. I suggest creating a quickplay document - a la Basic D&D - of all the rules I need for levels 1 to 3.




This is probably a good idea.



> *Monsters. *I know this is a player's guide but until the Big Book of monsters comes out I need something to kill.




I am still working on the BBoM & its preview (A Fistful of Monsters).  I realize that this is an obvious need.   Mea culpa.  At least the game is free, so I'm not charging you for waiting.



> *Ability scores. *It's unclear whether we can distribute our rolled ability scores however we like or if they're in order.




Either.  I favour order as you choose, but some GMs prefer other methods.



> *Options bloat. *Do we need that many weapons and armours? It threatens to slow down character creation considerably.






I suppose you don't really need that many options, and if I do a Starter version (as per your suggestion), I'll pare the options therein to a minimum.



> *Weapon training vs skill points. *It was unclear to me what it meant to have weapon training and what it meant to have skill points in a weapon skill.




A character is considered to be Trained when he has at least one rank in any skill or weapon skill.  Sometimes, a character can be considered Trained even with no ranks (such as fighters with Skilled at Arms).  If you are not Trained, you take a -4 penalty to skill checks or attack rolls.



> I'll give RCFG another look through next time I get the chance. If you have any questions about my feedback, feel free to ask.




I appreciate the feedback!  XP to you!  Please let me know what your further thoughts are!


RC


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 28, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> A character is considered to be Trained when he has at least one rank in any skill or weapon skill.  Sometimes, a character can be considered Trained even with no ranks (such as fighters with Skilled at Arms).  If you are not Trained, you take a -4 penalty to skill checks or attack rolls.



You might try wording like Trained (0 ranks) to reflect fighters with Skill at Arms and similar abilities.

I've only had time to glance over the document; I'm slammed and flat out until December.  Were there significant changes to races or classes since the last big preview?  I noticed the HD penalty (rather an understatement, IMO) is still there for gnomes and halflings; I think I've casually mentioned that I disagree with this slightly.  

Cheers
Nell.

Also, I agree, it does read as quite complex and similar to 3e, at least initially. Really good organization and layout may be the key here.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Oct 29, 2009)

Still reading through it, slowly. Just haven't had much time, so sorry, it'll be a while before I have any feedback worth posting. Assuming I _ever_ have any of that! 

I will say that I like the look of it so far, though. No, it doesn't look 'finished', or 'polished' perhaps, but I wasn't really expecting that at this stage (of a for-free PDF release, of all things!) so no worries.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 30, 2009)

Sanglorian said:


> I was surprised that for a game that seemed quite hotly anticipated there have been no responses on this thread. Are people discussing this game more elsewhere?




You know, I have honestly been somewhat disappointed with the online response.  Of course, I hope for more response from the full release, but still......view count vs. response is somewhat depressing, and has undoubtably slowed the work.

OTOH, home campaign is great, as is playtesting, and speeds the work.  Maybe they balance each other out......?

As far as monsters go, I sent a link to the Facebook group with a provisional monster document, so there are a few critters out there.  I can't remember if I included Animated Object.......?  If I did, there is a gazebo fully statted up for your use.

In playtesting, I find that I can use 3.x monsters almost off the shelf (I change the damage range usually) as well as earlier edition monsters (I flip the AC).  I can even convert C&C monsters on the fly.  Of course, the game will be *better* with monsters specifically designed for it, but it plays very well even without.

IMHO, anyway.



Nellisir said:


> I've only had time to glance over the document; I'm slammed and flat out until December.  Were there significant changes to races or classes since the last big preview?  I noticed the HD penalty (rather an understatement, IMO) is still there for gnomes and halflings; I think I've casually mentioned that I disagree with this slightly.




Hi there, Nellisir!

The monk got a few changes due to higher-level playtests.  The original Flurry of Blows was just too good.



Aus_Snow said:


> Still reading through it, slowly. Just haven't had much time, so sorry, it'll be a while before I have any feedback worth posting. Assuming I _ever_ have any of that!




Hi there Aus!

I am very much looking forward to whatever feedback you might have.



> I will say that I like the look of it so far, though. No, it doesn't look 'finished', or 'polished' perhaps, but I wasn't really expecting that at this stage (of a for-free PDF release, of all things!) so no worries.




Thanks!


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 4, 2009)

I think there's less response than you would have hoped for because it is pretty complex, yet still _appears_ very similar to 3e.  There are a lot of changes made that you'd have to play out to see how they work - all the combat options, for example, are hard to imagine when you're not at the table.  Those and the spells are hard to get an idea of how they work when you're not actually playing it.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello Raven Crowking,

Just chiming in to say congratulations on finally releasing your Pre-release Player's Guide. I've just downloaded it and given it a skim through and it looks good - I'd make an index the first port of call though.

I'll post back when I can give a more thorough opinion.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise

PS: I'd suggest starting a new thread with the download link in the first post. You might get more responses that way.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 5, 2009)

Herremann the Wise said:


> Just chiming in to say congratulations on finally releasing your Pre-release Player's Guide. I've just downloaded it and given it a skim through and it looks good - I'd make an index the first port of call though.




Thanks.  An index is definitely in the works for the final document!



> PS: I'd suggest starting a new thread with the download link in the first post. You might get more responses that way.




Good idea.  I'll try to get to that this afternoon.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 5, 2009)

LostSoul said:


> I think there's less response than you would have hoped for because it is pretty complex, yet still _appears_ very similar to 3e.  There are a lot of changes made that you'd have to play out to see how they work - all the combat options, for example, are hard to imagine when you're not at the table.  Those and the spells are hard to get an idea of how they work when you're not actually playing it.




Next summer, a Big Open Sandbox campaign will be running in Toronto.

Just saying.



RC


----------



## MichaelSomething (Nov 14, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> You know, I have honestly been somewhat disappointed with the online response.




Well be disapointed no more! I written a "review" of the RCFG for all to see!  My review is not super comprehensive but I think it captures the basic idea of the game.


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 14, 2009)

Raven Crowking said:


> Next summer, a Big Open Sandbox campaign will be running in Toronto.
> 
> Just saying.




Awesome.  

That's really cool, I've wanted to game with you for a while now.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 23, 2009)

I am now working on an RCFG playtest adventure for 5 3rd-level characters (including pregenerated characters.  I will be running a couple of pbp playtests, four live playtests in Toronto, and will email the document to some willing playtesters when completed.  Playtesters who fill out the "Playtest Response Form" will be given a playtester credit in the RCFG Player's Guide.

I expect the playtest adventure to be completed well before Christmas, and to begin actual playtesting in January.  The completed RCFG Player's Guide now has a firm launch date of March 1st 2010.


RC


----------



## Witty Comeback (Nov 25, 2009)

Is there any way to get access to the monster document?  I'm not a facebook guy and I can't find it on your website.

I don't want to make any promises, but I'm trying to set up a playtest of RCFG and would prefer to use RCFG stats instead of 3.5.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 26, 2009)

Witty Comeback said:


> Is there any way to get access to the monster document?  I'm not a facebook guy and I can't find it on your website.
> 
> I don't want to make any promises, but I'm trying to set up a playtest of RCFG and would prefer to use RCFG stats instead of 3.5.




This is a preview, and is subject to change:  http://www.danieljbishop.ca/RCFGMP.pdf

The playtest module ("Snatched!") for January will include all relevant statistics.  I would be happy to send it to you when completed.

RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 26, 2009)

One of the things that has made the RCFG PG take so long is that I have been pulled toward working on monster stats.  There are quite a few monsters done for "A Fistful of Monsters" that didn't make it into the preview.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 30, 2009)

*Non-Euclidean Geometry*
_Transmutation [Mathematical]_
*Class and Level:*  Sorcerer (Mathematical) 7
*Casting Time:*  1 hour per ten square feet to be transmuted
*Components:*  V, S, M, XP
*Range: * 0 feet
*Target:*  Area of up to 30 square feet per Caster Level
*Duration:*  Permanent
*Save: * None

This spell allows a sorcerer to fold the spacial dimensions of an area, creating a tesseract, Möbius loop, or similar non-Euclidean space.  The properties of this space must be determined by the caster and approved by the Game Master.  The limitations on this spell are otherwise limited only by the imagination of the caster.

This spell can be cast more than once to create larger non-Euclidian spaces.

_Material Component:_  Silver dust, incense, vellum, and ink worth no less than 100 gp per 10 square feet to be affected.

_XP Cost:_  100 xp per 30 square feet, or portion thereof, to be affected.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 3, 2009)

*Open Fey Doorway**
_Transmutation [Extraplanar]_
Class and Level:  Sorcerer (Faerie) 7
Casting Time:  1 hour
Components:  V, S, M, XP
Range:  30 feet
Target:  One doorway (see text)
Duration:  Instantaneous
Save:  None

This spell, when cast, allows a sorcerer to create a new fey doorway, either leading to a feyroad or to a sideroad (see “Magical Areas” on page 133).  If the sorcerer chooses to create a sideroad, she may link it to any other fey doorway she knows of (creating a one-way sideroad), or leave it “open” so that she may link it to another fey doorway created with this spell later.  

The caster has a year and a day to link an “open” fey doorway.  The fey doorway cannot be used until linked, and if not linked within the year and a day, it dissipates into the æther.

Creating a fey doorway also creates a doorway guardian (see The Big Book of Monsters for full statistics).  The doorway guardian always allows the sorcerer to use the doorway, as well as any creatures accompanied by the sorcerer.  If the doorway guardian is slain, the doorway ceases to function.

The fey doorway is otherwise permanent, and cannot be dispelled.

Material Component:  A lock of hair from a nymph or dryad and three drops of blood from any fey creature.

XP Cost:  500 xp.

Reverse:  The reverse spell, close fey doorway, allows the sorcerer to destroy an existing fey doorway, preventing creatures from entering a feyroad or sideroad from that point, and from exiting a feyroad at that point.  A closed doorway can still be the exit of an open sideroad, however.  The doorway guardian is dissipated back into Faerie.

Close fey doorway is an abjuration (instead of transmutation), and allows the doorway guardian to make a Willpower save to negate.  Its material component and XP cost are the same.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 7, 2009)

*Three Spells that Start With "P"*

*Photosynthesis*
_Transmutation_
Class and Level:  Sorcerer (Greenblooded) 0
Casting Time:  Action
Components:  V, S, M
Range:  Touch
Target:  Living creature touched
Duration:  24 hours
Save:  None (harmless)

This spell allows the target to gain energy from sunlight.  When exposed to at least four hours of sunlight (or an equivalent light source), the target doesn’t need any food for that day, and is treated as though it had eaten normally.  Photosynthesis does nothing to allay thirst, however.

The skin, hair, scales, and/or feathers of the recipient take on a greenish cast for the duration of this spell.

Material Component:  A handful of green leaves.


*Phantom Steed*
_Conjuration/Illusion [Shadow]_
Class and Level:  Conjurer 2, Illusionist 2, Necromancer 4, Sorcerer (Dreams) 3
Casting Time:  Action
Components:  V, S
Range:  30 feet
Target:  One steed
Duration:  1 hour plus 1 hour per Caster Level
Save:  None

When this spell is cast, the caster summons a steed which is partially made of shadow-stuff and is partially formed from the caster’s own psyche.  As a result, each caster’s phantom steed has a unique appearance, chosen by the caster when this spell is first used.

The phantom steed has two of the following types of movement, chosen by the caster based on its form when the spell is first used:  a base land speed of 60 feet, swim speed of 40 feet, or fly speed of 30 feet.  The phantom steed, if it can fly or swim, has the same skill ranks in Fly or Swim as the caster, plus 4.

The phantom steed has a bonus to initiative and attack rolls equal to its creator’s Caster Level, and does 1d6 points of damage with each attack (and this damage is real).  It has hit points equal to its creator’s, but suffers only half damage from all but magical attacks.  Any damage suffered by the phantom steed is also taken by the caster.

The caster can dismiss the phantom steed at any time.  The phantom steed is dispelled if it passes more than 30 feet away from the caster.


*Perfect Circle of Solomon*
_Abjuration [Extraplanar, Mathematical, Metamagic]_
Class and Level:  Sorcerer (Mathematical) 6
Casting Time:  2 hours
Components:  S, M, F, XP
Range:  Touch
Target:  Area up to 10 feet across per Caster Level
Duration:  Permanent
Save:  None

This spell allows a sorcerer to calculate and inscribe a perfect circle, which is proof against all spell effects and extraplanar travel.  Inscribing the circle creates the boundaries of a sphere extending both above and below the inscribed circle itself.  

No spell effect can cross the boundary of the perfect circle of Solomon (including teleportation effects), nor can any Elemental, Faerie, or Outsider (or attacks from the same), nor can any extradimensional object, or space.  Ethereal and astral creatures are likewise unable to cross its boundary.  Lycanthropes or other shapechangers immediately change back to their basic shape (costing the creatures a Reaction, whether the transformation is desired of not).

If a creature has an ongoing spell effect when it crosses the perfect circle of Solomon, that spell effect instantly ends.  Magical items that create, or make use of, an extradimensional space – such as bags of holding or portable holes – become nonmagical when they cross the boundary, and all their contents are lost.  Other effects from magical items cease to function, but can be reinstated as normal (if possible).

Material Component:  Parchment and ink, as well as silver inlay equal to 100 gp in value per 10 feet of diameter that the perfect circle of Solomon is to have.

Focus:  Silver pen worth no less than 100 gp, proper tools to inlay the silver circle, and rope equal in length to the radius of the circle.

XP Cost:  100 xp per 10 feet in diameter of the perfect circle of Solomon.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 15, 2009)

*RCFG Player's Guide Cover*

Here:


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 15, 2009)

*RCFG Big Book of Monsters Cover*

Here:


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 15, 2009)

*RCFG Game Master's Handbook Cover*

Here:


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 15, 2009)

Not necessarily final covers.  Input requested!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 5, 2010)

*Some spells starting with S*

*Shards of Stone*
_Conjuration/Evocation [Earth]_

Class and Level:  Sorcerer (Elemental Earth) 1
Casting Time:  Action +4
Components:  V, S
Range:  10 foot radius
Target:  All creatures and objects in range
Duration:  Instantaneous
Save:  Fortitude or Reflexes half

With a word and a gesture, the sorcerer conjures up sharp shards of flint-like stone, which fly away from him in all directions.  All creatures within 10 feet of the sorcerer take 1d6 points of damage from the shards.  


*Ship Strike*
_Evocation_

Class and Level:  Sorcerer (Oceanic) 6
Casting Time:  1 minute
Components:  V, S, M
Range:  1,500 feet
Target:  One ship or creature (see text)
Duration:  Instantaneous (see text)
Save:  None

This spell creates an invisible wave of force in water, equal to being rammed by a warship.  It cannot be cast into land, or into any body of water smaller than a lake.  Its target can be any sort of ship or watercraft, or any creature of size Huge or larger within a body of water.  Creatures or ships on land or in drydock cannot be targeted by this spell.

The wave travels at a rate of 200 feet per round, causing water to part visibly.  It continues travelling until it strikes a target (requiring a ranged touch attack) or until it passes out of range.  Thus, it is possible to outrun or outmanoeuvre the ship strike.

This spell does 1d10 points of damage per Caster Level, and bypasses Hardness and/or Damage Resistance equal to the Caster Level of the spell.  In addition, even if the damage alone is not enough to sink a ship, there is a percent chance equal to the Caster Level that the ship will sink in 2d6 rounds anyway.

_Material Component:_  A miniature wooden ship with rigging and trim, valued at not less than 100 gp.


*Sleepwalking*
_Enchantment [Compulsion, Mind-Affecting]_

Class and Level:  Enchanter 1, Sorcerer (Dreams) 4
Casting Time:  2 Actions
Components:  V, S, M
Range:  10 feet
Target:  One unconscious living creature
Duration:  10 minutes per Caster Level
Save:  Willpower special (see text)

When this spell is cast, the target is induced to rise and walk as the caster directs.  The caster must have some means of communicating with the sleepwalking creature to direct it, even if it is no more advanced than turning the creature in the right direction and giving it a nudge.  The creature remains unconscious.

The target is not allowed a saving throw when this spell is cast.  If the caster directs the sleepwalker toward something that would be obviously and immediately harmful (such as walking off a cliff, or into lava), the target is allowed to make a Willpower save.  If this save succeeds, the creature awakens (if possible), or otherwise subverts the caster’s direction (turns aside, etc.).

This spell does not otherwise interfere with the value of sleep or rest.  It instantly ends if the target is somehow awakened.

_Material Component:_  A pinch of ash or soot and a few strands of cobweb.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 15, 2010)

*Spider Climb*
_Transmutation_

Class and Level:  Necromancer 1, Transmuter 0, Wizard 1
Casting Time:  Action
Components:  V, S, M
Range:  Touch
Target:  One creature
Duration:  1 round plus 1 round per Caster Level
Save:  None (harmless) (but see Special, below)

When this spell is cast, the target’s bare hands and feet become sticky enough to allow him to climb walls and even crawl along a ceiling.  The movement rate for such climbing is 20 ft per round.  

The subject of this spell will find it difficult to employ tools or handle small objects with precision while the spell is in effect.  This may cause penalties to some skill checks, etc., at the Game Master’s discretion.

_Material Component:_  A live spider, which must be consumed by the caster.

_*Special:*_  A spellcaster confronted by a monstrous spider can attempt to use it as a material component for this spell.  The spider is consumed partially by the magic, but the Game Master may rule that monstrous spiders take several rounds to consume (1 round for Tiny or smaller, 2 for Small, 4 for Medium, 8 for Large, etc.).

The caster must make a touch attack against the monstrous spider as part of the spell casting.  Thereafter, the spider and the caster must make an opposed Prowess versus Willpower check.  If the caster wins, the spider is consumed and the spell is cast.  If the spider wins, the spell is lost and the spider may make an Attack of Opportunity against the caster.

If a monstrous spider is successfully used as a material component, the spell lasts 1 day per Hit Die of the monstrous spider so consumed.

At the Game Master’s discretion, other spider-like monsters may be consumed in the same manner.  The Game Master may allow them to use Willpower to oppose, if their Willpower is greater than their Prowess.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 15, 2010)

*Thorncast*
_Conjuration/Evocation_

Class and Level:  Sorcerer (Greenblooded) 1
Casting Time:  Reaction
Components:  V, S
Range:  30 feet
Target:  All creatures and objects within 30 feet
Duration:  Instantaneous
Save:  None

With a word and a gesture, the sorcerer causes thousands of tiny thorns to shoot out from her body, causing 1d6 points of Piercing damage to all creatures and objects within range.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 15, 2010)

*Unfurl the Mortal Coil*
_Necromancy/Transmutation [Faerie]_

Class and Level:  Sorcerer (Faerie) 7
Casting Time:  7 days
Components:  V, S, M, F. XP
Range:  Personal
Target:  Caster
Duration:  Permanent (but see below)
Save:  None

When this spell is cast, the sorcerer removes his life force from his body and places it in some fragile object, so as protect himself from death.  So long as the object is secure, the sorcerer is completely immune to level drain and death effects.  Should the sorcerer be otherwise slain, his body will regenerate until he reaches 1 hit point (regenerating 1 hit point per day for every point reduced below this), at which point he becomes conscious.  Even if he is completely disintegrated, his body will reform over a period of 2d4 weeks, having 1 hit point at the end of this time.

If the object containing the sorcerer’s life force is broken, the sorcerer immediately takes 10d6 damage and if he survives this, he must make a Fortitude or Willpower save (DC equal to damage taken), or die immediately.  Even if he survives, the spell is ended, and he is vulnerable once more.

The object used to contain the sorcerer’s life force can be no stronger than Hardness 5, and have no more than 5 hit points.  Therefore, the sorcerer typically seeks to conceal or otherwise protect the object to the best of his ability.

_Material Component:_  One ounce of dragon’s blood, and powdered sapphire worth 1,000 gp.

_Focus:_  The object that is to contain the sorcerer’s life force.

_XP Cost:_  1,500 xp.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 20, 2010)

*Wall of Vapour*
_Conjuration [Water]_

Class and Level:  Sorcerer (Elemental Water) 3
Casting Time:  Reaction
Components:  V, S
Range:  30 feet
Target:  One area 20 feet long and 10 feet high per Caster Level
Duration:  1 minute plus 1 minute per Caster Level
Save:  None

This spell creates a wall of scalding hot water vapour, which thoroughly dampens any creature that attempts to pass through it.  In addition, the wall grants ¼ concealment (10% miss chance) and causes 3d6 points of damage to any creature that passes through it – double this if the creature has the Cold subtype.

The wall can shaped in any manner the caster desires, so that it can be a straight wall or curved into a protective circle.  The wall may not be made to appear where creatures or objects are.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 22, 2010)

I just finished the spells last night (whew!) and have a few more appendixes to finish up before a "complete" ruleset is available. 1 March 2010 the Player's Guide goes live, all complete & done & in a nice little package. (Then, of course, glaring hitherto unnoticed errors will appear!!!)

This summer, I will begin running a large RCFG open sandbox, which should allow a lot more leeway as to scheduling and party composition (i.e., everyone will not have to play in every game). Some pbp is also likely at that time.

I am also working on a playtest module (Snatched!) that I could use some volunteers to run with their local groups (who would get playtest credits if you supply a list of names, and they wish to do so). I need some insight into how the game works when someone else is running it.

Daniel


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 23, 2010)

*Appendix II:  Spell Research & Magic Item Creation*

Characters can research new (or existing) spells, rituals, and incantations (including those needed to create magic items).  In addition, these rules may be used to create new items of equipment, or even to research background information. 

The steps to research are as follows:

1.  The player describes in detail what she wants to create, and the effects it has.  In the case of a spell, ritual, or incantation, this means a write-up similar to those found in the RCFG Player’s Guide.

2.  The Game Master must decide:

a.  How difficult the research is, and
b.  How dangerous the research is.​
3.  The Game Master tells the player what equipment is necessary to perform the research.  This might include laboratory equipment, access to a particular book or library, monster parts, or whatever.  Spell research usually requires a base 100 gp per spell level in materials, and magic item research usually requires from 50 to 500 gp (or even more), depending upon the power of the item.  This cost must be spent for each Research Period (see below).

4.  The Game Master must decide what skill(s) are relevant, generally with player input.  Spellcraft, Knowledge skills, Craft, and Profession might all be relevant to research.

5.  The character conducts research.  Research is broken down into “Research Periods”, whose length depends upon how difficult the research is.  At the end of each period, the character gains a skill check.  The DC of the check is also dependent upon the difficulty of the research, as are the number of successes that the character must achieve in order to complete the research successfully.

Within any given research period, time spent away from research must be made up for at double the normal time.  Thus, if the researcher goes away for 1 week during difficult research, she must spend at least two additional weeks in research to make up for the lost time.

Failure by 5 or more is a Damaging Failure.  This failure causes some damage to the project, generally causing a loss equal to 100% of the equipment cost, which must be repaid in order to continue research.  The Game Master can specify other forms of Damaging Failure, at his discretion.

A Damaging Failure counts as two failures.

A Catastrophic Failure occurs if the skill check fails by 10 or more.  In the event of a Catastrophic Failure, the researcher gains a Reasoning Save to reduce the failure to a mere Damaging Failure (the DC is variable based on the level of hazard; see below).  The Game Master will determine the effects of a Catastrophic Failure based upon the parameters of the research, but it will not be pleasant, and all research must begin anew.

For example, Catastrophic Failure while experimenting with a canon large enough to fire a projectile to the moon might have explosive results, while research into a demon-summoning spell might summon the demon in question without constraining its behaviour in any way.

If the check succeeds by 10 or more, on the other hand, it is a Critical Success and counts as two successes.

6.  Based upon the difficulty of the research, a number of successes must be reached in order for the research to be successful.  Based on the hazardousness of the research, a number of failures must occur before the next failure is automatically a Catastrophic Failure.  So long as the character continues to research, the end result will eventually be success or catastrophe.

Tables deleted​

*Leads & Serendipity*

A “lead” is something that makes research easier.  At the Game Master’s option, a lead can reduce the danger level or difficulty of research, or create some condition that automatically counts as a success.  

Leads include the discovery of rare components, like expensive and hard to obtain gems, or ingredients from rare animals and monsters.  Other leads might be learning of a tome or lorebook that might offer insight, discovering an easier research that can be done as a preliminary step, and so on.  The purpose of leads is to offer roundabout ways toward completing research, as well as to offer the chance to complete a research step through adventuring.

Serendipity (in this context) is the discovery of a lead even though the skill check itself failed, or a discovery that can count as a lead toward another line of research.  

For example, a character researching a ritual to create a _wand of lightning bolts_ could instead discover a lead on creating an _amulet of protection from electricity_ instead.  The character can either follow this new lead, or reserve it for potential future use.

At the Game Master’s discretion, each research period can include a 1 in 6 chance of generating a lead, and/or a 1 in 10 chance of serendipity occurring.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 24, 2010)

*Appendix IV:  Option:  RCFG Modern (Partial Text)*

It is not uncommon for fantasy novels to feature modern characters, either transported to a fantasy world, or encountering the fantastic within the real world.  Less common, but equally valid, are stories where the fantasy world itself is an analogue of the real world, where elves and dragons deal with M16s and aircraft.  This appendix will help create characters and setting elements that relate directly to the modern era.

Game Masters and players alike should remember that the term “modern” is somewhat nebulous, and these rules can be used to create characters and/or settings from the early Industrial Era through to the near future.

*Characters*

Characters in a standard RCFG Modern setting are universally Normal Men.  Adults are typically NM3, teenagers NM2, and adolescents NM1.  Unless the campaign milieu allows for an unusual modern era, all characters will be human.

An RCFG Modern character can gain normal class levels after gaining experience points.  The character’s level as a Normal Man count only as the character’s 1st level, even if the character is a NM3.  Thus, the character can always gain 14 normal class levels.

This gives RCFG Modern characters a slight advantage in a milieu where the modern characters are transported to a fantasy world.  This is intentional, and supports the most common tropes of fantasy literature, where modern people transported to fantasy lands and distant worlds do surprisingly well in comparison with the native populace.

Children may be size Small, and if so have the following special qualities:

•  Small characters gain a +1 bonus to Armour Class, attack rolls, and Reflex saves, as well as skill modifiers based on size.

•  A small character’s carrying capacity is three-quarters that of a medium character.

•  Small characters take a –1 penalty to Prowess saves.

•  Small characters must use smaller weapons than medium characters (see page 15).

•  Small children have a base move speed of 20 feet.​
*Skills*

Universal education in the modern era means that most characters have the opportunity to learn more than their fantasy-world counterparts.  Thus, a modern character gains 18 skill points if NM1, 24 if NM2, and 30 if NM3.  Skill ranks cannot exceed NM level + 1.  Note, however, that after gaining class levels, skill points are limited to NM level + class level + 1, again giving the imported modern character a slight advantage.

Unlike other characters, a modern character must use his skill points both for standard skills and weapon skills.  Few people in the wealthier countries of the modern world have strong weapon skills, and some Game Masters might desire that modern Player Characters reflect this.  Literature suggests, however, that the modern characters that get involved with fantasy worlds have an unusually strong martial or occult bent – they practice fencing, study marksmanship, or have developed a keen interest in folklore.

In addition, there are a few new skills and weapon skills that are relevant to the modern era.  These are described below.

*Skill Descriptions*

*Computer Use* (Key Ability Intelligence; Secondary Ability None; ACP Yes; Size Mod No)

This skill is used to operate a computer.  Programming a computer requires the Programming skill.

*Demolitions* (Key Ability Intelligence; Secondary Ability Wisdom; ACP Yes; Size Mod No)

This skill allows characters to set, and to disarm, explosives.

*Drive* (Key Ability Intelligence; Secondary Ability Wisdom; ACP Yes; Size Mod No)

The Drive skill is used to drive automobiles, trucks, motorcycles, and even tanks.  When a character selects this skill, she must determine what type of vehicle she knows how to drive.  A character can have multiple Drive skills for multiple types of vehicles.  Flying and water vehicles use the Pilot skill.  Muscle-powered land vehicles, such as bicycles and skateboards, use the Ride Vehicle skill.

Although there is no Size Mod for the Drive skill, most vehicles restrict driver size by their very nature.

*Pilot* (Key Ability Intelligence; Secondary Ability Wisdom; ACP Yes; Size Mod No)

The Pilot skill is used to operate flying vehicles and watercraft.  When a character selects this skill, he must determine what type of vehicle he knows how to drive.  Examples include small planes, jetliners, helicopters, canoes, motorboats, and ocean liners.  A character can have multiple Pilot skills for multiple types of vehicles.  Land vehicles use the Drive skill.

Although there is no Size Mod for the Pilot skill, most vehicles restrict driver size by their very nature.

*Programming* (Key Ability Intelligence; Secondary Ability None; ACP Yes; Size Mod No)

This skill is used to write computer programs.  A character’s skill at Programming cannot exceed their skill at Computer Use.

*Repair* (Key Ability Intelligence; Secondary Ability Wisdom; ACP Yes; Size Mod No)

This skill is used to perform repairs on mechanical and electronic devices, such as automobiles, bicycles, and computers.

*Ride Vehicle* (Key Ability Dexterity; Secondary Ability Wisdom; ACP Yes; Size Mod No)

The Ride Vehicle skill is used to operate muscle-powered land vehicles, such as bicycles and skateboards, as well as advanced versions of the same vehicles.  When a character selects this skill, she must determine what type of vehicle she knows how to operate.  A character can have multiple Ride Vehicle skills for multiple types of vehicles.  Motor-powered land vehicles use the Drive skill.

Although there is no Size Mod for the Ride Vehicle skill, most vehicles restrict driver size by their very nature.

*Sciences* (Key Ability Intelligence; Secondary Ability None; ACP Yes; Size Mod No)

Sciences is similar to the Craft, Knowledge, and Profession skills.  When a character selects this skill, she must select a single science that she is knowledgeable about.  Example sciences include anatomy, biology, chemistry, ecology, palaeontology, physics, and zoology.

The primary purpose of this skill is to provide characters with information that the players themselves are lacking.  If a skill check fails, it indicates that the character doesn’t know the information sought.  If it fails by 5 or more, the character believes he has information, which may be misleading or incorrect.  For this reason, these types of Sciences skill checks are usually made by the GM in secret. 

Sciences can also be used in a manner similar to the Craft and Profession skills.

It is obviously possible to be skilled in multiple sciences, and each of these counts as a separate skill.

*Sport* (Key Ability Strength; Secondary Ability Dexterity; ACP Yes; Size Mod Variable)

The character is skilled in a single sport, such as baseball, boxing, hockey, football, rugby, skiing, soccer, or water polo.  The character may use this skill to perform tasks related to that sport, including playing the sport in question.  Variable Size Mod allows the GM to modify the skill to better represent individual sports.

A character can be skilled in multiple sports, and each of these counts as a separate skill.

*Weapon Skills*

The modern era offers many weapons that are unavailable in a normal fantasy milieu.  In RCFG terms, these weapons use the Modern Pistols, Modern Rifles, or the Ordinance skill, described below:

*Modern Pistols* (Key Ability Dexterity; ACP Yes)

This skill is used to shoot modern pistols of all types.

Combat Modes:  Accurate, Aggressive, and Standard.

*Modern Rifles* (Key Ability Dexterity; ACP Yes)

This skill is used to modern rifles of all types, including automatic rifles, but not machine guns (which are covered by the Ordinance weapon skill).

Combat Modes:  Accurate, Aggressive, Brutal, and Standard.

Restriction:  Using this skill requires that both hands be free.  A character cannot use Modern Rifles one-handed.  A character cannot use both this skill and a shield.

*Ordinance* (Key Ability Intelligence; ACP Yes)

This skill allows for the use of machine guns, grenade launchers, anti-aircraft guns, rocket launchers, and other items of heavy ordinance.

Combat Modes:  Accurate, Aggressive, and Standard.

Restriction:  Using this skill requires that both hands be free.  A character cannot use Ordinance one-handed.  A character cannot use both this skill and a shield.


----------



## Sanglorian (Jan 24, 2010)

What a fantastic idea! This comes up all the time in fantasy fiction, but to my knowledge no game has ever covered it.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 25, 2010)

Sanglorian said:


> What a fantastic idea! This comes up all the time in fantasy fiction, but to my knowledge no game has ever covered it.




Thank you.

RCFG will also have a "Planetary Romance" appendix.  Another thing that comes up often, esp. with modern characters being transported to other worlds.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 25, 2010)

Working on the Modern weapons right now.  I decided to go with simple categories like "express rifle", "paintball gun", and "grenade launcher", rather than using specific makes/models of weapons.

Thus, you can include a modern military unit with assault rifles or service rifles if you wish, or include some kids with paintball guns, or include a farmer with a shotgun.  Or even a "you'll shoot your eye out" BB gun!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 27, 2010)

I got up early this morning and finished statting up the weapons before work.  I just have to cover vehicles, and Appendix IV is done.


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 27, 2010)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 27, 2010)

*Intro to Appendix V*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 31, 2010)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 28, 2010)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 10, 2010)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 25, 2010)

*Fun in the Himalyas with RCFG*

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (Mar 29, 2010)

Removed


----------



## Lord Zack (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey, I'm starting a PbP RCFG campaign on the boards. If you are interested check it out.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 5, 2010)

Lord Zack said:


> Hey, I'm starting a PbP RCFG campaign on the boards. If you are interested check it out.




Link me to it, baby!   (EDIT:  I've got it!)

Oh, and since I'm still running late on getting books out, I'll be happy to offer you and yours a playtest credit for doing so!


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2010)

I am working on the revision for the Player's Guide (Equipment section) and was wondering if anyone could help me fill in the "xxx"s for these animals?  If you work with, or are otherwise knowledgeable about, any of these animals, your help would be greatly appreciated!

Text follows:

----

Camel:  A camel is a beast of burden that lives in desert regions.  This listing is for a dromedary, or one-humped camel.  This camel can carry a rider, and/or up to xxx pounds at a rate of xx miles each day.  After a period of X days, a camel should be rested for X days.  

Camels can go for XX days without water, but should then be watered well, consuming at least 30 gallons of water.  Camels are somewhat difficult to handle.  They need xx pounds of fodder each day.

----

Camel, Bactrian:  This listing is for the Bactrian, or two-humped camel.  It lives in colder arid regions.  Like other camels, it can survive without water for an extended period.  A Bactrian camel can carry a rider, and/or up to XXX pounds at a rate of xx miles each day.  After a period of X days, it should be rested for X days.  A Bactrian camel can go xx days without water, after which it will consume at least xx gallons of water.  

Bactrian camels are somewhat difficult to handle, but less so than dromedaries.  A Bactrian camel needs xx pounds of fodder each day.

----------

Donkey:  A domesticated version of the wild ass, or onager, the donkey is one of earliest and most enduring beasts of burden known to man.  Donkeys can carry xxx pounds for xx days, travelling at a speed of XX miles per day.  After xx days, a donkey should be rested for xx days.  

Donkeys can be somewhat difficult, and are easier to spook than mules.  A donkey needs xx pounds of fodder, and xx gallons of water, each day.  

A male is called a Jack; a female is called a Jenny.

-------------

Elephant, War:  This is a large Asian (Indian) elephant that has been trained for the battlefield, and is capable of wearing barding.  A war elephant may be equipped with a howdah for archers, and will attack using trunk, tusks, and stamping feet.  Because a war elephant is trained for battle, it may also be used to hunt animals like tigers without flinching.  An animal handler for an elephant is called a mahout.

All elephants are capable of aggressive and/or vindictive behaviour.  Male elephants (bulls) may enter periods of musth, in which they are highly aggressive.

A war elephant can carry xxxx pounds for xx days, travelling at a speed of xx miles per day.  A war elephant needs xxx pounds of fodder and xxx gallons of water each day.
Elephant, Work:  This is an Asian (Indian) elephant that has been trained to perform hard work, including lifting, hauling, and pushing.  A work elephant may carry a howdah, but is prone to panic if attacked.  All elephants are capable of aggressive and/or vindictive behaviour.  Male elephants (bulls) may enter periods of  musth, in which they are highly aggressive.

-----

A work elephant can carry xxxx pounds for xx days, travelling at a speed of xx miles per day.  A work elephant needs xxx pounds of fodder and xx gallons of water each day.
An animal handler for an elephant is called a mahout.

---------

Goat:  Goats are used for meat, milk, cheese, and occasionally as beasts of burden in high-altitude regions.  A goat can carry up to 20 lbs. of gear at a rate of xx miles per day for xx days.  Goats are sure-footed, but difficult to handle.  A goat used as a beast of burden needs xx pounds of fodder, and xx gallons of water, each day

-------

Horse, Draft:  This is a large, muscular horse accustomed to pulling loads, hauling, and farm labour.  It is a calm animal, which may be used to ride (although it does not perform as well as a riding horse in this respect).  It stands from 16 to 19 hands in height.  

A draft horse can carry xxx lbs. at a rate of xx miles per day, for a period of xx days.  It required xxx pounds of fodder and xx gallons of water each day.

A draft horse is also called a draught horse or a dray horse.

------

Horse, Riding:  This is a lighter horse bred for the saddle or pulling carriages.  Riding horses average 12 to 15 hands in height.  Riding horses are higher strung than draft horses, and are therefore easier to spook 

A riding horse can carry xxx lbs. at a rate of xx miles per day, for a period of xx days.  It required xxx pounds of fodder and xx gallons of water each day.

--------------

Horse, War, Heavy:  Ranging between 14 and 16 hands, the heavy warhorse is strong enough to carry a heavily-armoured knight into battle.  

A warhorse is generally unwilling to perform duty as a draft horse, and in many cases will not even be ridden as a riding horse unless there is an expectation of battle.

A heavy warhorse can carry xxx lbs. at a rate of xx miles per day, for a period of xx days.  It required xxx pounds of fodder and xx gallons of water each day.

---------

Horse, War, Light:  This is a medium-sized horse, between 12 to 15 hands in size, which is used to the tumult of battle.  A light warhorse is not suitable for heavily armour knights, and is usually used with lighter weapons (or ranged weapons) as well.

A light warhorse can carry xxx lbs. at a rate of xx miles per day, for a period of xx days.  It required xxx pounds of fodder and xx gallons of water each day.

------------

Llama:  This is a South American relative of the camel, which is used as a beast of burden.  It may not be available in campaign milieus without a South American flavour.  Llamas are sure-footed, but somewhat difficult to handle.

A llama can carry xxx pounds at a rate of xx miles per day, for a period of xx days.  It requires xx pounds of fodder and xx gallons of water each day.

------------

Mule:  A mule is the sterile offspring of a male donkey and a female horse.  This animal makes an excellent beast of burden — strong, sure-footed, and not easily startled.  However, a mule can also be hard to handle — the term “mule-headed” is used for a reason!

A mule can carry xxx pounds at a rate of xx miles per day, for a period of xx days.  It requires xx pounds of fodder and xx gallons of water each day.

--------------

Ox:  An ox is usually a castrated bull, but could be any cow or bull trained to act as a draft animal.  Castrated bulls are stronger than cows and easier to handle than intact bulls.  

An ox can carry xxx pounds at a rate of xx miles per day, for a period of xx days.  It requires xx pounds of fodder and xx gallons of water each day.  Cows carry somewhat less (only xxx pounds).  Oxen cannot usually be ridden.

---

Pigeon, Trained:  This is a pigeon that is trained to return to a specific location if loosed, usually carrying a short message attacked to one leg.  A trained pigeon covers xx miles per day on average, and typically has a 2% chance per day of flight that a mishap occurs (such as a predator, or an archer), preventing its return to its home roost.

-------------

Pony:  A pony is a smaller member of the horse family, usually standing between 12.2 and 14.2 hands in height.  A pony can carry xxx lbs. at a rate of xx miles per day, for a period of xx days.  It required xxx pounds of fodder and xx gallons of water each day.

--------------

Sheep:  Although usually used for meat and wool, sheep’s milk is sometimes consumed or used to make cheese.  Sheep can be used as beasts of burden at high altitudes, with each sheep carrying up to 20 lbs. at a rate of xx miles per day for xx days.  Sheep are somewhat difficult to handle, but a shepherd with one or two dogs can keep a large number of sheep in a flock.

A sheep needs xxx pounds of fodder and xx gallons of water each day.

A male sheep is a ram, a female an ewe.

-------------

Yak:  A long-haired bovine animal from the Himalayas and Tibet, yaks might not be available in all campaign settings.  They are used as beasts of burden, and their milk is both consumed and processed to make cheese, butter, and butter tea.  The fur is used as is wool, a yak’s dung is used as fuel, and its meat is eaten.

Yaks can carry xxx pounds at xx miles per day, for a period of up to xx days.  They require xx gallons of water each day, and need to be allowed to feed in areas with grass as they will not consume oats or other regular fodder.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 21, 2010)

double post (eaten by a grue)


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are interested in the first pdf of the final version of the rules, covering ability scores, race, and class, I have created a pdf that might interest you.  There are still a couple of formatting issues in the preview, and a few "page XXX"s that have to be sorted out, but there is a lot here that is as it will be in the full release.

Right now, I am having some hosting issues, but I can email you the 7.58 mb pdf file.  Just let me know you would like me to do so, and what email address I should use.  My private email is ravencrowking at hotmail dot com, which can be used for this purpose.  I'll try to send the file as quickly as I can.

I look forward to hearing your comments.

EDIT:  Pdf file is now attached to this post.  No need to send an email!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 14, 2011)

I thought I might share a couple of pictures:


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 16, 2011)

Just a quick note to let you know about this:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/307474-rcfg-playtest.html, if you are still following this long-drawn-out process, and/or you still care.

RC


----------

